# If the big 3 mangaka's switched their mangas



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2009)

If the big 3 mangaka's switched theirs mangas to one another,how will they be different?

Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach

Oda-Naruto and Bleach

Kubo-Naruto and One Piece


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2009)

> Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach



Luffy re-unites with Zoro only to find he's become a villain, and emos out. Shanks gets killed and Luffy gets more emo.

Ichigo's inner hollow is really one of 9 special vastolords that rules hell, but Ichigo is too emo to do anything about it.



> Oda-Naruto and Bleach



Naruto gets over the whole sasuke bullshit, and kicks everyones ass, and becomes hokage.

Bleach actually gains a plot.



> Kubo-Naruto and One Piece


Naruto learns how to fly and starts spamming energy beams

Luffy starts using a sword. The New World is actually a dimension where the Pirate King lives.


----------



## MrCinos (May 3, 2009)

Also with Kubo working we will be on Zabuza/Arlong arc at the moment.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 3, 2009)

> Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach



One Piece : Luffy was an outcast..He starting to act like a pirate in the order to gain people's attention...and his most trustable accompanies, Zoro betrayed him and ally with Marine Forces.

Bleach : Ichigo have the most powerful hollow inside his body and Aizen and his friends want to use those powerful hollow for their ambition.



> Oda-Naruto and Bleach



Naruto become positive and finally have the chances to kick a lot of fodder's ass before he fight the final boss of every arc.

Ichigo actually have a dream and start his journey to search for Legendary SoulSlayers that lies in the end of Hollow World..and of course, other shinigami also have the same goal with Ichigo's team.



> Kubo-Naruto and One Piece



Naruto gain a fox skeleton lying on his back everything he power-up

Luffy Bankai turned him into a Giant Rubberman.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Naruto gets over the whole sasuke bullshit, and kicks everyones ass, and _says he'll become hokage every chapter for over a 1000 chapters and he'd still wouldn't have been even jounin._


Corrected that for you.


----------



## RivFader (May 3, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Luffy re-unites with Zoro only to find he's become a villain, and emos out. Shanks gets killed and Luffy gets more emo.
> 
> Ichigo's inner hollow is really one of 9 special vastolords that rules hell, but Ichigo is too emo to do anything about it.
> 
> ...



Exactly this. Oh, and One Piece would become an powerseller in the US with lot's of tards flaming if Zoro or Luffy is better. Naruto would be ignored by the masses and would get a horrible dub.


----------



## Eldritch (May 3, 2009)

oh well done such a creative title bro


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> oh well done such a creative title bro



whats wrong with the title?


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> Kishimoto-One Piece



All further character designs are generic pretty boys.
The rest of the crew do not get any more spotlight whatsoever.
Luffy magically becomes Shanks level after one training session.
All the emperors are really weak after all their hype and are beaten by people as strong as Sanji.
Haki solves everything in the future.
It starts to suck.



> Kishimoto and Bleach



The only change is that we ignore the side character fights.



> Oda-Naruto



The interesting fucking Naruto world finally actually gets explored as Naruto travels around it for some reason, and the side characters get some more damned screen time. 
Sasuke is killed immediatly in a double homocide with Sai.
The art improves by twenty.



> Oda and Bleach



Bleach finally has blackspace again in it's art.
Everyone gets the sticks surgically removed from their asses.
The fights go much shorter then we get to see cool afterlife sights and sounds.



> Kubo-Naruto



The rest of the series is comprised mostly of Naruto and side characters staring at enemies.




> Kubo and One Piece




The rest of the series is comprised mostly of Luffy and side characters staring at enemies.
They never see an interesting locale again.
It starts to suck.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Corrected that for you.



You haven't read One Piece. Cool bro.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2009)

I'm waiting for someone to post something interesting. Plenty of walls of text saying nothing really.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm waiting for someone to post something interesting. Plenty of walls of text saying nothing really.



Hey Wuzzman hows it going? Still sucking I see?


----------



## C-Moon (May 3, 2009)

Kishi with OP/Bleach: Side characters pop up only to say next to nothing. Luffy has a rival with no appeal yet he still manages to acquire a sizeable following. Bleach becomes even more boring. Art declines.

Oda with Naruto/Bleach: Each mangas respective worlds are explored and explained in much greater detail. Naruto doesn't mope around as much. The bijuu would have an origin you'd never expect. Art improves.

Kubo with Naruto/OP: slightly improved character designs yet the backgrounds are absolute shit.



Wuzzman said:


> I'm waiting for someone to post something interesting. Plenty of walls of text saying nothing really.



I'm waiting for you to post something not reeking of an aching butt.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2009)

Still waiting.


----------



## C-Moon (May 3, 2009)

Why don't you give us something instead of bitching at us?


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Still waiting.



For you to say something not aching of hurt butt?


----------



## T4R0K (May 3, 2009)

From what I see, Oda is the God of the other 2.

I agree.

I can imagine very easily Ichigo or Naruto drawn Oda-style !


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

Haven't each of these mangaka's written other series ? 
In which case, have they shown other styles then those they've used in the shounen trinity ? Or is it far to say the shounen trinity is reflected of their style and skills ?

Wtv. I'd say Naruto would become a better series under Oda. He'd focus on those minor points and stuff that kishi's ignore. One such thing might be going further into the cloning aspect or ninja science. That aside, the comedy would get some light in terms of the general fookery that bunshin+ other stuff allows. lastly, the whole thing about the warlords and ninja mission would have some kind of arc, and Sasuke would be in a coma or dead.

Bleach under Oda would have more random abilities and all the hints about a larger universe beyond these characters would get expored. As it turns out, Aizen was just fodder or something, and we're less then 1/10 through the series. 
Almost forgot, this crap about Ichigo's inner hollow would get resolved, and 'resolve' wouldn't randomly give power-ups.

Kishi with Op would end the war and set things in motion for the Luffy family to be in trouble or screwed. Luffy's family history would be given immediate focus, and some kind of crew fall out would occur that results in Luffy needing to find and beat Zoro back to friendship.

Kishi with Bleach=/ Same thing Oda would do except kishi doesn't bother expanding the universe to more then a few Soul Villages. Also, he makes orihime have a special bloodline, and resurrects Ulq for future exchanges of dialogue and fights. 

Kubo with Op=/ Op becomes about mihawk and Zoro, and Luffy's learns Gear Sword. 

Kubo with Naru=/ hundreds more chars are introduced that have no plot relevance and to little more then hold their swords and stare.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

I'm surprised no one's said "if Kishimoto wrote X, people would actually die."


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

Zephos said:


> You haven't read One Piece. Cool bro.


Suuure I haven't. I know he doesn't actually say I'm gonna be the pirate King in the manga, but it's basically what it's about. In the end Naruto and Luffy are both very simple minded people trying to achieve something that's gonna take them forever. Except Naruto is more emo cause people actually die around him.


----------



## C-Moon (May 3, 2009)

> I'm surprised no one's said "if Kishimoto wrote X, people would actually die."



Because outside of Shizune & a few frogs, no one of significance has been killed by Pain.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

Yeah cause the only people who've died, died in the Pain invasion :S

Just look at how many people died in Naruto and then look at how few died in OP or better yet if someone died (and deceases don't count).


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Why don't you give us something instead of bitching at us?



I don't get into the habit of taking Oda is god threads seriously.


----------



## C-Moon (May 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't get into the habit of taking Oda is god threads seriously.



So you're too chickenshit. Okay.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't get into the habit of taking Oda is god threads seriously.



I agree that the whole Oda is god thing is getting very old,but your whining in this thread is older


----------



## Batman (May 3, 2009)

> Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach


*One Piece*
- Luffy and Zoro have been secretly dating for 10 years. None of their crew mates are aware. Their socially acceptable codeword is 'Nakama'.

- Nami, Robin, Vivi, Cami, Boa Hancock, etc. etc. Have no breasts and look like men . . . except for Kokoro who has breasts as big as her giant ass.

-Chopper lives in an alternate dimension inside a rolled up pirate flag.

- Franky, the cyborb, is a war refugee hooked up to an iron lung.

*Bleach*
- Ichigo and Ishida have been secretly dating for 10 years. None of the other characters are aware. Their socially acceptable codeword is 'Bankai'.
Their meetings behind the school go something like this:
*Ishida:* Hey Ichigo
*Ichigo:* Yeah?
*Ishida:* 'Bankai' 
*Ichigo:* 

- Orohime and Rukia will cut their own hair a lot.

- Sado would be 4'5" just like every other teenager in the show. But he would still be the strong one so he would be fat as fuck.

- Zaraki Kenpachi would be 10 times less awesome.

- The Soul Society arc would be a fighting tournament.



> Kubo-Naruto and One Piece


*Naruto*
- Naruto Sasuke and all of the male characters would be 6'7 and up. They'd be skinny as hell with bulging adams apples and permanent frowns. They'd all dress like models in their off time.

- They demon Fox would turn into a 9 piece knife set in it's off time.

- Nobody would train, ever. At least not any real training that didn't involve visiting Kakashi and Gai's secret underground lairs.

- Rock Lee would either be a bishi or ride a giant pig. His flash steps would only rival Gai-sensei, would would flash his vagina after training.

- Sasuke would be the last of his clan of amazing warriors after they were all wiped out by a mysterious and questionable force. . . . 

*One Piece*
- Devil Fruit users would have to scream a lot before using their abilities. They would also be sure not to use their abilities until the very last minute every single time.

- Robins ability wouldn't make arms/hands, it would just maker her more naked. Same with Nami and cami and vivi.

- The pirates ships would sail through endless nothing, almost as if there was no water or clouds at all. Occasionally they would pass by a tower in the middle of nowhere, which they would proceed to explode for emphasis.

- We would still be in Skypeia.

- Chopper would be a perverted stuffed animal.

- Zoro would have hairline issues.



> Oda-Naruto and Bleach



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah cause the only people who've died, died in the Pain invasion :S
> 
> Just look at how many people died in Naruto and then look at how few died in OP or better yet if someone died (and deceases don't count).



Look at how many people die by inconsistent death logic in Naruto, and how consistent it is in OP.

I'll take barely anyone dying than only villains and mentor figures dying.
Naruto deserves absolutely no praise in terms of killing characters off.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

Itachi wasn't a mentor figure and retconned out of being a villian.


----------



## Inugami (May 3, 2009)

Want to see people die?? just go and read some seinen like Shamo, Berserk or Vagabond.

start killing people don't make Naruto some kind of badass series =p.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 3, 2009)

Really funny and true posts here.

Except Haohmaru, why be constant emo about people dying be better then the almost no-deaths in one piece?

People do die, but Naruto should really man up for once and not constant whine because some guy that was in his team left them all, I also don't see how they were "friends" since they always hated each other, they had one smirk at each other during there tree climbing training and afterwards Sasuke got cursed seal and got the attitude again.

Also in Naruto, some people can't seem to die, while others way to easy only when the plot asks for it.



I myself don't feel like making my version of this threads goal since there have been enough awesome ones already.

Except Wuzzman should fuck off, who actually likes that guy?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

I don't necessarily need people dying in manga's, only if it's something a character can't possible survive or if it's good for the story, character development. Lets face it, OP doesn't have any of this, while Naruto has. 



> People do die, but Naruto should really man up for once and not constant whine because some guy that was in his team left them all, I also don't see how they were "friends" since they always hated each other, they had one smirk at each other during there tree climbing training and afterwards Sasuke got cursed seal and got the attitude again.


Please go read Naruto again if you don't understand why they have bonds and are friends. If you fail to even see that, then I'm wasting my time.


----------



## Ladd (May 3, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah cause the only people who've died, died in the Pain invasion :S
> 
> Just look at how many people died in Naruto and then look at how few died in OP or better yet if someone died (and deceases don't count).



Yeah, you're right. Tons of important characters in Naruto die. Just like Gaara. And Hinata.



















Oh wait.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

You're right, Naruto doesn't deserve praise for character deaths.

Because character deaths are supposed to be the norm...

The cast is too huge if characters don't die. People keep mentioning how side characters get a spotlight in One Piece and Bleach, but I don't doubt it's the same percentage as Naruto. There's like 90 characters involved in the current Bleach arc, and no one cares about most of them. One Piece, Oda introduces characters just to show them off one and then they fall off the face of the earth (Sabaody Archipelago had more new characters than chapters and none of them ended up mattering).

People die in the real world. There's no danger if people can't die. A bomb that was supposed to wipe out an entire city in One Piece blew up in a character's arms and he (presumably) then plummeted a hundred stories back down to the Earth _and he was fine_.

Ichigo had a hole put in his torso _twice_.

Sometimes, it's bullshit.

And you should welcome deaths like Asuma's and Jiraiya's because it makes good character development and no one likes a cast that's 700 characters when only 7 matter.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Yeah, you're right. Tons of important characters in Naruto die. Just like Gaara. And Hinata.
> oh wait


Gaara died :ho and Hinata was on the brink of death. What do you call 
*Spoiler*: _big spoiler if you haven't read Naruto up to this point_ 



Yiraiya, Itachi and Kakashi (still not confirmed...) dying?


Those 3 were major characters. Now you go and give me some OP examples.... *oh wait* you can't.

@Malumultimus, that's what I'm saying. Is that really that hard to understand for some of you here? I mean I'm not a big fan of either 3 of these manga's (HxH fanboy here), so I don't give a shit if you wanna be hating on any of them. But that's just too obvious.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 3, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> From what I see, Oda is the God of the other 2.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I can imagine very easily Ichigo or Naruto drawn Oda-style !



well, don't count me in...I wont go that far to call Oda is the God among other 2.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't necessarily need people dying in manga's, only if it's something a character can't possible survive or if it's good for the story, character development. Lets face it, OP doesn't have any of this, while Naruto has.



No Naruto has it with select character archetypes which is by far worse then only having it with a few tiny characters and people in flashbacks.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

Malumultimus said:
			
		

> (Sabaody Archipelago had more new characters than chapters and none of them ended up mattering).



You have to be pretty dumb to not understand that those characters are going to come back later.


> People die* in the real world*.



Then I fail to see how this is an issue in a comic book.



> There's no danger if people can't die



Absolute bullshit.

1. People can be defeated, that is enough, OP characters aren't invincible. It's a massive difference.

2. Shonen action series, especially One Piece, do not in any way have an honest to god sense of suspense regarding mortality. Stop pretending this is even an issue among shonen unless your talking Death Note.
VERY few stories have honest to god death suspense.



> And you should welcome deaths like Asuma's and Jiraiya's because it makes good character development



More bullshit.

Death as character development? What a lazy writing method.

Asuma was unbeleivably unimportant (by Kishi's own design), his death was random and emotionally hackneyed.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Zephos said:


> You have to be pretty dumb to not understand that those characters are going to come back later.



Your methods of debate sure are admirable: "You're dumb." You must be an attorney at law or something, yeah?

Yeah, I can't wait until Bonney and Capone become important to the plot, right? Hey, I know, let's have an arc for each one where Luffy beats them all. 

They flesh out the world at best, and although I loved the Supernovas, they - no - served no purpose at all, really. Although they showed us that there's a lot of people like Luffy, we know it's bullshit: go count Luffy adventures so far and tell me with a straight face even one of the Supernovas have done half as much. =/ It's not possible. There's not enough people to accommodate them. None of them defeated Shichibukai, for instance. How many God-like beings are there? What about organizations like CP9? Empty hope...



Zephos said:


> Then I fail to see how this is an issue in a comic book.



Then I fail to see how gravity's an issue in comic book.



Zephos said:


> 1. People can be defeated, that is enough, OP characters aren't invincible. It's a massive difference.



If you can stay under water for several minutes while struggling without preparation, carry a city-leveling bomb into the clouds and holding it while to detonates to then fall back down to Earth, or bleed profusely on the floor from dusk to dawn...you're _kinda'_ invincible... And if they weren't invincible, someone would've died.  Oda won't even kill unimportant characters. And I don't mean like Mr. 5 unimportant, I mean like the sheep-dude that Kuro "killed" or the slave who's neck exploded and was then riddled with bullets.

So yeah, and if you're a pirate you get sent to a prison that can't keep track of a gang of transvestites, lets one of their top offenders keep their hook, and can be taken down by two or three of those top offenders through the power of resolve.

Buggy the freakin' Clown out-maneuvers them...



Zephos said:


> 2. Shonen action series, especially One Piece, do not in any way have an honest to god sense of suspense regarding mortality. Stop pretending this is even an issue among shonen unless your talking Death Note.
> VERY few stories have honest to god death suspense.



I don't worry for Luffy's safety or something, but fucking Captain Morgan could bite it, couldn't he? And some characters sacrifice themselves for the greater good or are massacred as a plot device to show how evil and cruel a character is...

...but ahhhh some bandages and they're as good as new! 



Zephos said:


> More bullshit.
> 
> Death as character development? What a lazy writing method.
> 
> Asuma was unbeleivably unimportant (by Kishi's own design), his death was random and emotionally hackneyed.



One Piece uses death for character development, too.  The difference is if it happened in the present they were only _mostly_ dead.

Apparently they get dragged to Billy Crystal and he pumps air back into their lungs.

As a sidenote, you should Google "suspension of disbelief".


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> Your methods of debate sure are admirable: "You're dumb." You must be an attorney at law or something, yeah?



No no, try and convince me that Oda is never going to use Hatchi, the Supernovas, Kizaru, Sentomaru, the Pacifista, and Rayleigh will never show up again.



> Yeah, I can't wait until Bonney and Capone become important to the plot, right? Hey, I know, let's have an arc for each one where Luffy beats them all.



They'll probably be run into at various points in the New World. What's the problem with this.

Furthermore, you admit they'll probably show up again. What are you even trying to say?



> They flesh out the world at best, and although I loved the Supernovas, they - no - served no purpose at all, really.



In a world traveling adventure story fleshing out the world is extermely important.

And they serve no purpose? God damn. Your really clueless about OP.
How are the top peers in a series that is at it's heart a competitive race not important. What a worthless evaluation.



> Although they showed us that there's a lot of people like Luffy, we know it's bullshit:



Even though they demonstrated their powers and one has a higher bounty.



> go count Luffy adventures so far and tell me with a straight face even one of the Supernovas have done half as much.



They have probably had just as many adventures, do you not get the Grand Line?
If you mean stuff like fighting Crocodile, and Eneis Lobby, I wouldn't put it past Kidd or Law to be able to do the same. 
You don't get bounties in OP if you think they can only be that high through such things.



> There's not enough people to accommodate them. None of them defeated Shichibukai, for instance. How many God-like beings are there? What about organizations like CP9? Empty hope...



What about mass murdering civilians like Kidd?
Yup, you don't understand bounties.



> Then I fail to see how gravity's an issue in comic book.



The list of things you don't get seems to stretch infinitley into the horizon.
The goal of fiction, if there can even be said to be one, is not to be as realistic as possible.



> If you can stay under water for several minutes while struggling without preparation, carry a city-leveling bomb into the clouds and holding it while to detonates to then fall back down to Earth, or bleed profusely on the floor from dusk to dawn...you're _kinda'_ invincible...



Luffy has suffered more big defeats then Ichigo and Naruto combined.
Discussion over.



> And if they weren't invincible, someone would've died.



I'm not talking about death you idiot. I'm talking about ability to be taken down.



> So yeah, and if you're a pirate you get sent to a prison that can't keep track of a gang of transvestites,



Yeah it's not like the cameras didn't work in the frozen floor, or that the transvestites were lead by a former high ranking member of the revolutionary army or anything.
No, see, if we ignore these important facts suddenly our worthless criticism becomes good.



> lets one of their top offenders keep their hook,



What the hell is Croc gonna do with his hook in a cell?



> and can be taken down by two or three of those top offenders through the power of resolve.



This isn't even true lol.



> Buggy the freakin' Clown out-maneuvers them...



Only because there's a bunch of other stuff going down in the prison. Buggy would have been taken out by the Blugori if Luffy and his posse weren't rampaging through.



> I don't worry for Luffy's safety or something, but fucking Captain Morgan could bite it, couldn't he?



Who cares if he does or not?



> And some characters sacrifice themselves for the greater good or are massacred as a plot device to show how evil and cruel a character is...



So then this doesn't include Jirayia. Who was just killed to show off Pein's powers.

Or Asuma where he was killed to develop an unused character (Shikamaru) and to show off the powers of two worthless fodder villains who were beaten within two volumes later.



> One Piece uses death for character development, too.  The difference is if it happened in the present they were only _mostly_ dead.



Killing the character to develop that character is bad writing. 
Killing the character to develop another one is fine. Unless of course you're never going to use that character like Kishi with Shikamaru.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

I'm tired of our cross-thread arguments. I enjoy all three manga in question without any problems and accept or suspend whatever flaws come with the package.

But a few things were funny...

- Running into a character doesn't make them important.

- Mass murdering civilians gets you a high bounty, it doesn't make you impressive. The Straw Hats destroyed Baroque Works, saved at least two countries and a countless number of villages from annihilation, avoided capture by an Admiral two or three times, defeated two Shichibukai and have made two or three their allies, defeated CP9, caused the destruction of Enies Lobby (and probably now Impel Down), escaped a Buster Call, turkey slapped the Tenryuubito, and defeated a nationally-acclaimed God. You keep telling yourself the other Supernovas are just as impressive...

- A fictional story is one that didn't really happen, not one that isn't realistic. And when you read a story that sways away from the realm of reality, *you suspend your disbelief.* This means, you accept that certain things won't be realistic under the guidelines the author creates throughout the story. For example: Sasuke can breathe fire. Makes no sense whatsoever in reality, but within Naruto, it's a-okay. Naruto can breathe fire. Bullshit. In the case of One Piece, there's nothing that stops people from dying. People die all the time in the past and it's implied characters without faces are dying off-screen somewhere, but that's it... That's not believable, even within a fictional world, and so any escape from death is deus ex machina cue disbelief. We accept it 'cause Oda is awesome, but it's not in his list of pros...

- Luffy's never had a hole punched through his chest.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I'm tired of our cross-thread arguments. I enjoy all three manga in question without any problems and accept or suspend whatever flaws come with the package.
> 
> But a few things were funny...
> 
> ...



But he did had a hook through his chest


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2009)

Now this is getting interesting.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

sage mode kyubi said:


> But he did had a hook through his chest



It's okay, he had some meat. 

One Piece is my second favorite manga (next to Berserk) so it sucks I have to defend Naruto and Bleach in the face of a crazy One Piece fan, but whatever...

This isn't even on topic anymore, but I think the concept of this thread was just asking for some sort of a fanbase flame war. Whenever you mention the Trinity in Floor 2, you are.


----------



## Vaz (May 3, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Because outside of Shizune & a few frogs, no one of significance has been killed by Pain.


Shikamaru broke his leg in the blast. This is the true pain our mighty villain wanted the village to experience. 





Malumultimus said:


> Ichigo had a hole put in his torso _twice_.


That's the problem with souls - they're a bitch to kill. Especially when it's stated that the only way to be sure they stay dead is to decapitate them.


Batman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Read it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best post here


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> - Running into a character doesn't make them important.



God thing I didn't use that to justify their importance huh.



> The Straw Hats destroyed Baroque Works, saved at least two countries and a countless number of villages from annihilation, avoided capture by an Admiral two or three times, defeated two Shichibukai and have made two or three their allies, defeated CP9, caused the destruction of Enies Lobby (and probably now Impel Down), escaped a Buster Call, turkey slapped the Tenryuubito, and defeated a nationally-acclaimed God. You keep telling yourself the other Supernovas are just as impressive...



From what they've shown I'm sure they're capable.
Both the other captains and Luffy's crew's battles with the exact same foes (Pacifista and Kizaru) they did about the same.
Whether they have done big new worthy things like Luffy isn't important, just if they can fight with Luffy and provide a good competition.

Because in case you forgot the competition isn't about doing any of those things.


> - A fictional story is one that didn't really happen, not one that isn't realistic.



A fictional story doesn't necessitate realism.



> In the case of One Piece, there's nothing that stops people from dying. People die all the time in the past and it's implied characters without faces are dying off-screen somewhere, but that's it... That's not believable, even within a fictional world,



I don't see why your troubled by this aspect, there's a good argument to be made for it being used to cheat us of emotional impact (Pell). But instead your going for some aspie bullshit about inconsistent physics.



> - Luffy's never had a hole punched through his chest.



Yes he has lol.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> One Piece is my second favorite manga (next to Berserk) so it sucks I have to defend Naruto and Bleach in the face of a crazy One Piece fan, but whatever...



Funny that One Piece isn't even in my top five mangas list, look at this crazy fanboy. Second favorite? Damn.


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

Thread so far said:
			
		

> OP ignorance and actual realistic praise


So yeah.

Though there were some amazing replies. Reps out.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Most dogs let go of your leg when you shake them off.  And yes, it's my second favorite manga - I'm just not delusional. I would hate to see you get into an argument about that Top 5, so I'm not even going to ask what it consists of...



Zephos said:


> Because in case you forgot the competition isn't about doing any of those things.



Bounties are threat levels. No one but the Straw Hats could have feasibly even proven their threat levels to be that high. They declared war on the government - that's kind of a big deal...



Zephos said:


> A fictional story doesn't necessitate realism.



I feel like I already responded to this like three times already...



Zephos said:


> I don't see why your troubled by this aspect, there's a good argument to be made for it being used to cheat us of emotional impact (Pell). But instead your going for some aspie bullshit about inconsistent physics.



I said that already. I said it cheapens character sacrifices and evidence for characters' cruelty, and Oda uses death no differently than Kishimoto does, it's just that with Kishi the character might be *actually* dead.

Suspension of disbelief, though, is more important to the Pell example. There isn't a huge emotional impact 'cause no one gives a shit who Pell is. He's been in all of six chapters.

But now we're lead to believe that you can survive a point blank impact from a bomb of that magnitude, and if that's the case, it raises the question of how the city was even in any danger. It's a cop out and the only solace is that Pell doesn't matter and will never do anything again anyways.



Zephos said:


> Yes he has lol.



Scroll up.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> Most dogs let go of your leg when you shake them off.



That's a funny way to say "LEAVE ME ALONE".



> And yes, it's my second favorite manga - I'm just not delusional. I would hate to see you get into an argument about that Top 5, so I'm not even going to ask what it consists of...



1. Naussica
2. Vagabond
3. Berserk
4. Real
5. Akira



> Bounties are threat levels. No one but the Straw Hats could have feasibly even proven their threat levels to be that high. They declared war on the government - that's kind of a big deal...



Bounties have a whole variety of reasons to be given. Not just threat. Hell "threat" can mean all sorts of things.


> I said that already. I said it cheapens character sacrifices and evidence for characters' cruelty, and Oda uses death no differently than Kishimoto does, it's just that with Kishi the character might be *actually* dead.



Kishi kills off his villains and his mentor figures, but won't do it for the youngster good guys.



> Suspension of disbelief, though, is more important to the Pell example. There isn't a huge emotional impact 'cause no one gives a shit who Pell is. He's been in all of six chapters.



Pell was around since Vol. 18 and blew up in Vol. 23, his "death" was emotional through his connection to Vivi. Her feelings about it are the emotional impact.



> But now we're lead to believe that you can survive a point blank impact from a bomb of that magnitude, and if that's the case, it raises the question of how the city was even in any danger.



Because warrior people in One Piece routinely show they are stronger then buildings. Zoro even lifted a house like a volume before the explosion.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2009)

sage mode kyubi said:


> If the big 3 mangaka's switched theirs mangas to one another,how will they be different?
> 
> Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach
> 
> ...



Oda is god so he would turn everything into win.

As for Kishimoto. Luffy would have bene much weaker and Kishi would show preference to the logia type devil fruit (logia =Uchiha)

Kubo, Nothing would make sense. Women would have been sexier and more large scale battles would take place but nothing would be logical.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Zephos said:


> 1. Naussica
> 2. Vagabond
> 3. Berserk
> 4. Real
> 5. Akira



For such a seinen fan, you sure do look strange so harshly defending your opinions on shounen as fact.



Zephos said:


> Bounties have a whole variety of reasons to be given. Not just threat. Hell "threat" can mean all sorts of things.



And the judges say, "Not really, chief." You don't get a really high bounty for being mildly annoying. And wow, didn't I list all of the Straw Hats feats? What could the Supernovas challenge the Marines with to put them on that level? Being mildly annoying? Robin didn't even get a bounty that high despite knowing how to read an ancient language that would allow her to know all of the Government's dirty secrets and unleash giant island-destroying weapons.



Zephos said:


> Kishi kills off his villains and his mentor figures, but won't do it for the youngster good guys.



They have dreams and beliefs and the story is about them making it happen; the newer generations surpass the old. And they're the prized generation. If Rock Lee died, then all of a sudden hard work sounds like crap - _hard work killed a kid trying to be a ninja_.



Zephos said:


> Pell was around since Vol. 18 and blew up in Vol. 23, his "death" was emotional through his connection to Vivi. Her feelings about it are the emotional impact.



Are you kidding me? It was only emotional because Oda contrived a flashback _*at the last fucking second*_. And it was emotional 'cause of his sacrifice; I can't even remember Vivi's response to what happened to Pell - I guess it was _super_ important, yeah?



Zephos said:


> Because warrior people in One Piece routinely show they are stronger then buildings. Zoro even lifted a house like a volume before the explosion.



You didn't type this with a straight face, I know you didn't.


----------



## armorknight (May 3, 2009)

I really think that Kishi is trying to get rid of all the characters he doesn't have a use for in part II by killing them off. After all, Kishi has always been terrible at using and developing side characters (so is Kubo for that matter but at least he doesn't kill them off like flies). While the whole Pell thing was done horribly, Oda does have a better grasp of how to properly use character death than Kishi does.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 3, 2009)

Asuma's death made Shikamaru a better ninja and made Akatsuki finally look competent (through their weakest member, funny enough). Although it sucks to see a character die, it's not like he was really in the manga anyways. And hey, ninjas aren't landscapers, they're killers.

And people loved Pain's Konoha-rape because of this very real threat. Kishi doesn't have the balls to kill most of them, but that has more to do with the fact that, ultimately, Naruto will forgive Nagato.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> For such a seinen fan, you sure do look strange so harshly defending your opinions on shounen as fact.



I like quality stories, not seinen.



> And the judges say, "Not really, chief." You don't get a really high bounty for being mildly annoying.



No but you can get it for being able to read dead languages when your a harmless little girl.



> And wow, didn't I list all of the Straw Hats feats? What could the Supernovas challenge the Marines with to put them on that level?



Considering most of the feats of the strawhats actually helped the government (beating a corrupt shichibukai, saving several member nations and islands) I think things like outright murdering lots of non-military people would rank highly.

Oda has my trust to have a good explanation for what they've done. He's earned it.



> Robin didn't even get a bounty that high despite knowing how to read an ancient language that would allow her to know all of the Government's dirty secrets and unleash giant island-destroying weapons.



You don't think a little girl civilian getting 79 million isn't large? Context. Think about it.



> They have dreams and beliefs and the story is about them making it happen; the newer generations surpass the old.



Surpassing the old doesn't mean they won't die, or that the old will die.
It fucks with any remote pretense that Naruto has death suspense.



> And they're the prized generation. If Rock Lee died, then all of a sudden hard work sounds like crap - _hard work killed a kid trying to be a ninja_.



Unless he died proving the opposite, weren't you the one saying death can be good character development.


> Are you kidding me? It was only emotional because Oda contrived a flashback _*at the last fucking second*_.



Despite the fact that he had established Pell as an important figure in her childhood volumes ago. Having a montage of memories of a person as they die isn't contrived you moron.



> And it was emotional 'cause of his sacrifice; I can't even remember Vivi's response to what happened to Pell - I guess it was _super_ important, yeah?



She was upset like you would expect her to? And then incredulous at how his sacrifice didn't stop the fighting, which lead her to almost insanely yell "STOP FIGHTING" in vain at the army, before Luffy sends Croc crashing right into the midst of the battle with the rain.

How can you forget one of the best parts of the series?




> You didn't type this with a straight face, I know you didn't.



You don't get fiction if you think people should be guffawing over superhuman people....doing superhuman things.

Like do you consider The Flash moving fast to be hilarious or something, what the hell is wrong with you.


----------



## Zephos (May 3, 2009)

> Asuma's death made Shikamaru a better ninja



For Kishimoto to ignore ever after.

What did it even change about him, so he started smoking, big whoop.



> and made Akatsuki finally look competent



Because they killed a single Jounin?? Ahahahaha...wow.



> And people loved Pain's Konoha-rape because of this very real threat.



Even though one of the first things established was Tsunade's slug saving everyone from the demolition.


----------



## armorknight (May 3, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Asuma's death made Shikamaru a better ninja



Actually, Asuma's death is a perfect example of what I'm talking about. Kishi didn't need Asuma anymore, so he sacrificed Asuma to give Shikimaru a brief "awesome moment" to please Shikimaru fans.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 4, 2009)

Saying Shikamaru doesn't matter anymore.  You pretty much sealed it with that.

And yes, Akatsuki killed a single Jounin on screen - which is one more person than any villain in One Piece has. 

Not worth arguing with anymore. With that post, you've made your bias laughably blatant. So I guess I'll go sulk in defeat at the fact that I read one more manga than you do and continue my non-hypocritical life on NF.

Let the thread get back on topic now.


----------



## Zephos (May 4, 2009)

> Saying Shikamaru doesn't matter anymore.  You pretty much sealed it with that.



Did I call you naive before?

Yeah, well your still naive.



> And yes, Akatsuki killed a single Jounin on screen - which is one more person than any villain in One Piece has.



Maybe it's just me, but throwing your argument under the bus to make a dumb "burn" really....doesn't seem to be the best idea?



> Not worth arguing with anymore. With that post, you've made your bias laughably blatant. So I guess I'll go sulk in defeat at the fact that I read one more manga than you do and continue my non-hypocritical life on NF.



That post was tame compared to alot of what you've been replying to happily.
It's obvious to anyone this is a lame attempt to run away without looking beaten.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 4, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Did I call you naive before?
> 
> Yeah, well your still naive.
> 
> ...



Do you actually love to force your opinion into anyone who at least disagree or don't share the same view with you? Just asking.


----------



## Zephos (May 4, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you actually love to force your opinion into anyone who at least disagree or don't share the same view with you? Just asking.



I like arguing and debating, don't pretend it's anything more then that, and especially don't pretend there's any force involved you ninny.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 4, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> You're right, Naruto doesn't deserve praise for character deaths.
> 
> Because character deaths are supposed to be the norm...
> 
> ...



Have to disagree with you there and state your chatting a load of poo. Out of the three Oda is the best at bringing back past characters and making them relevant again. Just look at Buggy, Mr2, Mr 3 and now Crocodile.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 4, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Gaara died :ho and Hinata was on the brink of death. What do you call
> *Spoiler*: _big spoiler if you haven't read Naruto up to this point_
> 
> 
> ...



I don?t know who the fuck Yiraiya is but I do know a Jiraiya, anyways those 3 are all mentor types every single one of them fit the pattern of death in which Oda seems to follow E.g. Shinobi of the pass generation whose time has long passed and only serve the purpose of making the new generation cry and say I will get stronger. When Oda kills one of the Rookies then we can talk, until then he just kills mentor types.


----------



## Inugami (May 4, 2009)

Jiraiya and Itachi wasn't major characters.....but Kakashi I think he can be counted like a major one.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Jiraiya and Itachi wasn't major characters.....but Kakashi I think he can be counted like a major one.



Although I hate Naruto with a passion, that's just bullshit.
Jiraiya and Itachi were pretty big characters, and that's all I say about it.


----------



## Batman (May 4, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I don?t know who the fuck Yiraiya is but I do know a Jiraiya



 Way to go, typo-police.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 4, 2009)

Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach
Op: Becomes shit.
Bleach: Becomes even more shit... and art tanks


Oda-Naruto and Bleach
Naruto: Story becomes followable and has a logical end point. Naruto stops getting ridiculous fucking power ups
Bleach: Ichigo wins a fight logicall and someone actually dies.




Kubo-Naruto and One Piece

OP: Luffy learns to fly and shoot lazers out his ass. And the art gets better. Gallons of blood
Naruto: Naruto learns to fly and shoot lasers out his ... armpits!. Got creative there. Also the art gets better. Oceans of blood. Sasuke dies just to spice shit up.


----------



## Eldritch (May 4, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Kubo-Naruto and One Piece
> 
> *OP: And the art gets better.
> Naruto: Also the art gets better.*



 

OH YES MUCH BETTER

Because blank pages with two words on them is very abstract and creative art. This takes some serious talent:  
Also he's vary god at drawing invisible backgrounds and is a master of knocking over his ink

Oh yeah and have you seen his awesome mastery of anatomy and the profuse amount of details


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 4, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> OH YES MUCH BETTER
> 
> Because blank pages with two words on them is very abstract and creative art. This takes some serious talent:
> 
> Also he's vary god at drawing invisible backgrounds and is a master of knocking over his ink



Its over Kubo won


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2009)

Kishimoto doing OP or Bleach-

OP- Excessive use of animal or plant symbols behind each of the characters and excessive use of flash backs. Character acting outside of respective personalities. 

Bleach- Kishimoto would never understand Bleach. He would never be able to use characters such as Grimmjow, Nnoitra, Ichigo and Kenpachi. He would never be able to comprehend the meaning behind fighting and actual combat. Bleach does a great job of this, mixing elements of masochism, pride, or simple joy of battle. If Kishimoto wrote, Bleach, than Bleach would no longer be Bleach.

Oda- Doing Naruto and Bleach

Naruto- Less emphasis on animal symbols, parallels, metaphorical conceits and paradoxes in exchange for more emphasis on actual story telling, character interaction, world development, logical action sequences and a more coherent moral lesson. Some of the stuff Kishimoto did in part one was beautiful such as Chouji sprouting butterfly wings, or Haku's mask shattering with the mirrors. This idea can be good, but Kishi took it too far. The obsession with symbols created an entire year where Sasuke would go from Snake to Hawk. It slowed down the story, reduced the respect for some villains. In terms of overall storytelling and development, Oda would definitely be a boon in this place. Oda would also make sure villains would lose with dignity.

Bleach- Kubo did some neat things early on. The Aizen fooling everyone in Soul Society was a pretty great twist. Turn back the Pendulum was nice as well.

Kubo doing Naruto and OP

-Kubo would never be able to do Naruto. Him and Kishimoto are polar opposites. Kubo hardly ever shows non-female characters as being vulnerable, weak or human. Naruto would have conquered Kyuubi by now and have numerous victories under his belt. His character would never suffer, yet it would never grow.

-One Piece would become, I honestly don't know what Kubo would do to One Piece.


----------



## Aldric (May 5, 2009)

Kishimoto doing OP

Luffy forgets about his goal to become pirate king halfway into the story and decides instead to spend three entire story arcs angsting and failing in his new goal to "save" Zoro, who left the crew to join CP9 so he can learn Rokushiki in order to have revenge against the staircase that killed Kuina

Nami's tits and propensity to get into fanservicey situations disappear and only the relative uselessness and pmsing outbursts are kept, Sanji is only used to job against arc bosses and spends the vast majority of his screentime in the Thousand Sunny's medical room reading porn novels

The rest of the crew never shows up more than a couple of panels every three months to make a trite comment about Luffy or Zoro

It's revealed in poignant flashbacks spanning half a dozen chapters Shichibukai accepted to make a deal with the World Government because their parents died in front of them, in Blackbeard's case there's the added trauma of seeing his beloved pet goldfish Bubbles get flushed down the toilet

Finally all forms of shading, cross hatching and overall effort put into the art mysteriously disappear in favor of ultra closeups of shocked faces, bleeding eyes, perfectly rectangular gaping mouths and the anatomically incorrect bare upper bodies of pubescent boys


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 5, 2009)

Kubo - One Piece
Luffy would spend ten chapter just talking to Iva and he would get a powerup every 20 chapters


----------



## Rokudaime (May 5, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Kishimoto doing OP
> 
> Luffy forgets about his goal to become pirate king halfway into the story and decides instead to spend three entire story arcs angsting and failing in his new goal to "save" Zoro, who left the crew to join CP9 so he can learn Rokushiki in order to have revenge against the staircase that killed Kuina
> 
> ...



  

Oh man, now you made me really want to see Kishimoto does One Piece...


----------



## Razzzz (May 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> OH YES MUCH BETTER
> 
> Because blank pages with two words on them is very abstract and creative art. This takes some serious talent:
> Also he's vary god at drawing invisible backgrounds and is a master of knocking over his ink
> ...



This, if Kubo starts to draw One Piece everything would look so damn dull, uninspiring, minimalistic and bland while being filled with forced 'coolness' and retarded poses of characters that take entire pages (not panels). And all of that basically amounts to underwhelming drivel. I can't imagine One Piece with 'deep' black and white emptiness instead of backgrounds.


----------



## Vaz (May 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> OH YES MUCH BETTER
> 
> Because blank pages with two words on them is very abstract and creative art. This takes some serious talent:
> Also he's vary god at drawing invisible backgrounds and is a master of knocking over his ink
> ...


That's Ulquiorra, he's an arrancar. As in _ghost_, as in _not actually alive_, his spirit body merely mimics his former human one and therefor he's able to have a whole in his body ( representing the lack of "heart" or "humanity" ) since he doesn't have to breathe or eat. The blank page was the cover, with the said character dying ( sort of fits the emptyness ), you can chose to interpret it anyway you want, but I agree it wasn't his most creative move. Other than that, what's wrong with the page? 

And yes, Oda _does_ suck at anatomy, at least compared to Kubo, even a tard can admit that. When you have impossible waist lines, characters that easily dwarf others without even being called giants ( not to mention odd proportions, to say the least about a certain drag queen in Impel Down ), Zoro being patched up and "recovering" from insane wounds that should have him lying on the floor with his intestines out and moon people with decorative wings on their backs. It's his style and we all love OP for it, but you're actually implying it's more realistic than Kubo's? Ok.

Just cut the crusade-like fanboy defensive behaviour, seriously.



Aldric said:


> Kishimoto doing OP
> 
> Luffy forgets about his goal to become pirate king halfway into the story and decides instead to spend three entire story arcs angsting and failing in his new goal to "save" Zoro, who left the crew to join CP9 so he can learn Rokushiki in order to have revenge against the staircase that killed Kuina
> 
> ...


We have a winner folks


----------



## Razzzz (May 5, 2009)

Vaz said:


> And yes, Oda _does_ suck at anatomy, at least compared to Kubo, even a tard can admit that. When you have impossible waist lines, characters that easily dwarf others without even being called giants ( not to mention odd proportions, to say the least about a certain drag queen in Impel Down ),



You can't be serious. Oda's peculiar anatomical drawing is intentional, I thought that was obvious as hell. Almost every design is deliberately drawn to look goofy and out of proportion. Characters like Lucci or Zoro fit the criteria of drawing in proportion, and they look rather well. 



Vaz said:


> Zoro being patched up and "recovering" from insane wounds that should have him lying on the floor with his intestines out and moon people with decorative wings on their backs. It's his style and we all love OP for it, but you're actually implying it's more realistic than Kubo's? Ok.



Excuse me but who was comparing the realism between Bleach and One Piece? Both deviate quite far from it that's inane to even start a discussion about it, and as far as I know..... the guy you quoted hadn't said anything about realism. And honestly, who do you even defend Bleach's realism when it's just as bad if not even more retarded. Last time I read One Piece, Luffy couldn't survive and regenerate a gaping hole the size of a humans head out of the blue.


----------



## Crocodile (May 5, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Kishimoto doing OP
> 
> Luffy forgets about his goal to become pirate king halfway into the story and decides instead to spend three entire story arcs angsting and failing in his new goal to "save" Zoro, who left the crew to join CP9 so he can learn Rokushiki in order to have revenge against the staircase that killed Kuina
> 
> ...


This.
Freakin' legendary


----------



## HugeGuy (May 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> OH YES MUCH BETTER
> 
> Because blank pages with two words on them is very abstract and creative art. This takes some serious talent:
> Also he's vary god at drawing invisible backgrounds and is a master of knocking over his ink
> ...


Have to say although I agree with Kubo's lack of background and oversized panel, your presentation of it and usage of examples are poor.



Ben Grimm said:


> Bleach- Kishimoto would never understand Bleach.* He would never be able to use characters such as Grimmjow, Nnoitra, Ichigo and Kenpach*i. He would never be able to comprehend the meaning behind fighting and actual combat. Bleach does a great job of this, mixing elements of masochism, pride, or simple joy of battle. If Kishimoto wrote, Bleach, than Bleach would no longer be Bleach.


Actually I think it's more likely he won't be able to use characters like Yoruichi, Soi Fong and Halibel. I gave up on strong females when Kishi gave us Konan after he promised us a strong kunoichi.


----------



## Vaz (May 5, 2009)

I'm so gonna regret this 


Razzzz said:


> *You can't be serious. Oda's peculiar anatomical drawing is intentional, I thought that was obvious as hell. Almost every design is deliberately drawn to look goofy and out of proportion.* Characters like Lucci or Zoro fit the criteria of drawing in proportion, and they look rather well.


Here:





Vaz said:


> *It's his style and we all love OP for it*, but you're actually implying it's more realistic than Kubo's? Ok.


You probably missed it.





Razzzz said:


> Excuse me but who was comparing the realism between Bleach and One Piece? Both deviate quite far from it that's inane to even start a discussion about it, and as far as I know..... the guy you quoted hadn't said anything about realism.


Someone said the art would improve. Results; lightspeed defensive reaction from an op tard with manga pages saying Kubo know shit about anatomy and posts an intentionally backgroundless page to show that ( as it's fucking obvious ) he sucks at drawing them aswell. I'm assuming he thinks OP is more realistic because it doesn't feature ghosts with holes in their bodies, so I countered with Oda's wacky character designs. I'd like to think I "fought" on even terms.





Razzzz said:


> And honestly, who do you even defend Bleach's realism when it's just as bad if not even more retarded. Last time I read One Piece, Luffy couldn't survive and regenerate a gaping hole the size of a humans head out of the blue.


Go re-read the first chapter ( hint: all those guys running around in the spirit realm? they're souls ). So yes, let's talk about realism. WITH GHOSTS. How do you kill one? REALISTICLY.

They have a body that mimics their past one and they're forced to eat if they have high spirit power. That's their only resemblance to a human metabolism, and it's stated the the only sure way to kill a shinigami is to behead them. Hole in the chest when you have a hollow powers that allow regeneration isn't much of an issue. You can argue that it was lame, but it wasn't out of the blue.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 5, 2009)

Kubo on Naruto - The art would be nothing more then characters standing around with an empty background. Villians would just be there to be defeated with no real emotional depth to them. Half assed poems would be all the rage when it came to chapter covers and each story arc would consist of a female character being kidnapped and Naruto coming to the rescue. Fights would get rid of the strategic element and replace it with corny over used shonen jump lines and wanna be dbz moves. Kubo FTL


----------



## Razzzz (May 5, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I'm so gonna regret this Here:You probably missed it.Someone said the art would improve. Results; lightspeed defensive reaction from an op tard with manga pages saying Kubo know shit about anatomy and posts an intentionally backgroundless page to show that ( as it's fucking obvious ) he sucks at drawing them aswell. I'm assuming he thinks OP is more realistic because it doesn't feature ghosts with holes in their bodies, so I countered with Oda's wacky character designs. I'd like to think I "fought" on even terms.Go re-read the first chapter ( hint: all those guys running around in the spirit realm? they're souls ). So yes, let's talk about realism. WITH GHOSTS. How do you kill one? REALISTICLY.



Read your own post carefully. You said ''Oda sucks at anatomy'', meaning he can't draw in anatomical proportion. But if that was the case, characters like Zoro, Lucci, Sir Crocodile etc wouldn't be drawn in human proportion too. You're basically contradicting yourself when you say ''He sucks at it'' because it applies to every example you can think of. 



Vaz said:


> They have a body that mimics their past one and they're forced to eat if they have high spirit power. That's their only resemblance to a human metabolism, and it's stated the the only sure way to kill a shinigami is to behead them. Hole in the chest when you have a hollow powers that allow regeneration isn't much of an issue. You can argue that it was lame, but it wasn't out of the blue.



The dialogue has already been contradicted if that was a case of an ironclad rule. There are numerous instances where Shinigami's have suffered from critical damage, and would die if they weren't treated in time. The fact that they're ghost has nothing to do with it and is rather a cop-out considering spiritual beings suffer from nearly identical damage as human beings in Bleach (unless it's viral or anything alike). And the situation of Ichigo still came out of the blue because it was so random without any kind of explanation of why a Vizard that subdued his inner Hollow can still transform into a full-fledged one, thus regenerating his wounds.


----------



## Aokiji (May 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> OH YES MUCH BETTER
> 
> Because blank pages with two words on them is very abstract and creative art. This takes some serious talent:



..............................................................................

Lemme get this straight: Kubo doing this in one page of over 300 chapters means he is a shitty artist?



Look how non-retarded and ridiculous Luffy's face looks.



DAMN, ODA IS GOD


----------



## Nuzzie (May 5, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> ..............................................................................
> 
> Lemme get this straight: Kubo doing this in one page of over 300 chapters means he is a shitty artist?
> 
> ...



lmao

and using fanart is better I see


----------



## p-lou (May 5, 2009)

rofl

come on aokiji you can't be serious


----------



## Cochise (May 5, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Kishimoto doing OP
> 
> Luffy forgets about his goal to become pirate king halfway into the story and decides instead to spend three entire story arcs angsting and failing in his new goal to "save" Zoro, who left the crew to join CP9 so he can learn Rokushiki in order to have revenge against the staircase that killed Kuina
> 
> ...



Easily the funniest post I've read in a long time. I literally rolled after reading each paragraph. Good work man.


----------



## Razzzz (May 5, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> ..............................................................................
> 
> Lemme get this straight: Kubo doing this in one page of over 300 chapters means he is a shitty artist?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Genome (May 5, 2009)

Aokiji are you joking

tell me your joking


----------



## Aokiji (May 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> Yeah saying epic fail makes you look cool when Kubo has been doing generic block art for backgrounds in Hecudo Mundo and Los Noches for the past two or so years.
> 
> Hurr hurr



I was refering to myself, DURR HURR


----------



## Eldritch (May 5, 2009)

lol oh man

LoL

And Kubo can be a good artist if he tries. IF


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 5, 2009)

When kubo does actually get around to drawing shit he draws quite well


----------



## abcd (May 6, 2009)

nice concept  *reps op*

Kishi doing One piece : 

  Each charachter has a moral reason / has something to prove to the world , One piece suddenly becomes a very serious manga - Where people think about their goals always and talk about them when they meet alone  ...... When Arlong was screwing east blue - luffy would have found about shabondy archipelago as Arlong tells his flash back  ..... and suddenly luffy powers up and goes to shabondy in 100th chapter  ..... and right now luffy would be more powerful than shanks and dragon would be talking to him about the final villian who screwed up the entire OP world and reason why WG has deleted 100 years of history .

Kishi doing Bleach : 

   Ichigo actually has a goal  .... he would be saving renji/ ishida instead  .... Females become fodder , hallibel is actually 50 years old (in soul society years, hope u get it ) .....  Ichigo's father would have told him that the soul king (possesor of the key) was the final villian while Aizen is actually a good guy  .....


----------



## abcd (May 6, 2009)

Kubo doing Naruto :

   We would now be in chunnin exam arc  .... Naruto is 7 feet , bishi, sasuke is 7.1 feet bishi  .... Sakura is rukia and hinata is orihime  .....  each fight takes 40 chapters to finish with each chapter dealing with one move  ..... konoha is actually a desert and one big building where ninjas stay

kubo doing one piece :

  We would still be in kuro arc ... as luffy gains his next nakama usopp who is a bishi ..... straw hats will later( in future)  get a group of 9 with handsome looking models and awesome looking girls whose dresses realistically tear during fights  .............. luffy has only one power  De Goma tenshou , zoro has bankai  , nami can control Ice and has beautiful moves ... yeah and kubo wouldnt make robin get multiple hands -- each hand would look like shark blades and would look  like hallibel 

Oda doing naruto :

   Naruto wont be so serious , not many paradoxes, not much usage of history .... Sasuke would never leave konoha  .... ... narutoverse would have been hugee with 1000's of villiages and they get missions in other countries and meet new ninja, naruto would now be jounin level and still far from jiraya ..... no DBZ powerups ...

ODA doing bleach :

   Art of kubo and oda are opposite ... while kubo tends to focus on charachter design and leaves out back ground ... Oda makes use of the freedom of art to make charachters and awesome backgrounds .... if ODA does bleach we will see lot of trees/mountains etc in background ,bleach will become light hearted .... and ODa would now be in 30th chapter with the story kubo has written  .... orihimes boob size would keep changing in every chapter


----------



## Red Viking (May 6, 2009)

If Oda wrote Naruto, the shippers would get pissed as Hell because Naruto, Sakura, Hinata and Sasuke would all remain friends _and be nothing else._


----------



## Aokiji (May 6, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> lol oh man
> 
> Texas Longhorn model
> 
> And Kubo can be a good artist if he tries. IF



Fuck you Franky House for making me look like a moron.

And yes, I noticed that it doesn't look like Oda's stuff, but 1. I was high when I first saw that page and second, I thought he tried to use a different style (like the one spread of Oda when the Strawhats looked like ancient Japanese paintings)


----------



## Spectre (May 13, 2009)

Kishi on OP

You would have at least one gay sexual relationship(LuffyxZoro). Many great elements would be ignored. Most characters would be generic bishies.

Kishi on Bleach

We would see at least bit more interactions between characters, but still shit nonetheless.

Kubo on OP

Luffy gains random nonsense powerups that doesn't make sense, but ruin plot. There would be almost no plot going on. 

Kubo on Naruto

Naruto storyline becomes even more nonexistent. Fights drag even longer and worse. 

Oda on Naruto

Naruto would explore world, revealing interesting elements. Side characters get more interesting plots. Naruto would actually go hero without losing to someone like Sasuke too much.

Oda on Bleach

Bleach gains muchx9999 better plot. Ichigo and his friends gain goals. Story and world elements would be much interesting. Fight would be more interesting and unpredictable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2009)

kishi with one piece would have
Black Beard be a good guy after all
Ace dies
Whitebeard gets killed by Boa Hancock
Red Leg gets killed by Pell
Crocodile is just misunderstood
Zoro is emo
Sanji is emo
Nico robin's arms break with slightest breeze
Usop gets punked with just one punch
Nami's only job from now on is to thunderbolt sanji in order to show her affection
People will be running out of haki twenty miles away from a haki station
Garp gets killed by an admiral
there's a real hidden villan
There's a real villan hidden behind the hidden real villan
And there's another villan hidden behind that one
Luffy and Zoro take out all the supernovas one by one.
etc..


----------



## Jugger (Jun 14, 2009)

oda naruto
Naruto solo all atsuki and we wont see much sasuke. jiraya and itachi would be alive. jiraya would have only like 5-10 panels.

oda bleach
itchigo woud solo all espada and there would be lot more fodders to beat

kubo naruto
Kakashi would have better fight in part 1. Sasuke would have bigger role.

kubo one piece
every straw hat would get one big opponent

kishi one piece
Zoro would have bigger role he would fight bigger and better opponents.

kishi bleach
Ishida and renji would have more bigger opponents becouse they are ichigo rivals


----------



## Raviene (Jun 14, 2009)

if ODA did Naruto here's how i see it panning out:

The ninja world was once lead by a hidden village called Konoha. 1000 years later the village disappeared but no one knows why and how because of a weird void in the history. Everyone is now in search for this village to learn its jutsus and other crazy shit. 

Currently the world is lead by a corrupt but badass organization called Akatsuki. There are 4 countries that are nearly as powerful as Akatsuki but lacks the manpower to topple it. These four countries cant get an alliance due to trust issues .

The main hero aims to become Hokage,the leader of all ninjas, by finding the hidden village of Konoha. He will have nakamas who also has demons that reside in their bodies just like him and have goals that have something to do w/ the said village.

First chapter would show Naruto being mugged by 2 fodder ninjas named Sasuke and Sakura(they call themselves Team Rocket). He then WTFpwns these 2 douchebags and are never seen again(ever). And here begins the story of the gutsy Ninja named Naruto D. Uzumaki 

***and yeah I was bored and im and ODA-tard ***


----------



## King of heaven (Jun 14, 2009)

If Oda was writting bleach , the espadas and their fraccions would have really been a force to be reckon with and bleach would make sense .


----------



## KidTony (Jun 14, 2009)

Kishi doing OP

-OP sucks

Kishi doing Bleach

-Bleach still sucks

Kubo doing OP

-OP sucks

Kubo doing naruto

-Naruto still sucks

Oda doing either Bleach or Naruto

-Bleach or Naruto are awesome


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 14, 2009)

kubo drawing closed space environments like impel down...seriously, i just dont see this happening...

the reason why all the settings in bleach are open space is so he doesnt need to draw any detail...

if he draws impel down, the only details we will ever see are:
-a bunch of random pillars (indicating a indoor setting)
-some smoke on the ground (indicating that the place is dusty)

-the current army of fodders will just mysteriously disappear
-luffy and co will be posing for no reason
-2 page spread of luffys' legs getting zoomed in with some smoke on the ground and a speech bubble stating "*pant...pant*"(indicating that he is running)


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 14, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> kubo drawing closed space environments like impel down...seriously, i just dont see this happening...
> 
> the reason why all the settings in bleach are open space is so he doesnt need to draw any detail...
> 
> ...



Thank you for making me laugh my ass off at the thought of Kubo drawing Impel Down


----------



## Vaz (Jun 14, 2009)

KidTony said:


> Kishi doing OP
> 
> -OP sucks
> 
> ...


You clearly must have put a lot of thought into this.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the best would be Oda to Naruto.  Given all the toys Kishi puts in his sandbox, Oda could easily make epic of that series.  Bleach...say what you will...but there is a beauty to Kubo's work.  And not just visually.  I mean, it's gotta be on purpose....and bawww all you want...but I am in on the joke.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 14, 2009)

Vaz said:


> You clearly must have put a lot of thought into this.



Not really, it was an obvious answer


----------



## Adachi (Jun 14, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I think the best would be Oda to Naruto.  Given all the toys Kishi puts in his sandbox, Oda could easily make epic of that series.  Bleach...say what you will...but there is a beauty to Kubo's work.  And not just visually.  I mean, it's gotta be on purpose....and bawww all you want...but I am in on the joke.


Beauty (not implying his art is beautiful) does not make up for the lack of: 

-plot (OLOLOLOLOLOLOL I HIT YOU, YOU BEAMSPAM ME, LOLOLOLOLOLO) 

-consistency (WHO SAID ESPADAS GO FROM 1-10) 

-originality (FUSIIIIIIION) 

-character development (KUROSAKI-KUN KUROSAKI-KUN KUROSAKI-KUN KUROSAKI-KUN KUROSAKI-KUN KUROSAKI-KUN ) 

-oh, and let's not forget the lack of backgrounds.



So DEEP


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a huge OP fan, but this thread has turned into a giant One Piece jerk off and Naruto and Bleach bash-fest.



By the way, bleach IS terrible, and while some things in Naruto aren't as good as they should be, the series as a whole is still very interesting and I haven't grown bored of it.



In any case.....


Kubo drawing naruto-  Powers would be rediculous, and characters would have absolutely no depth. Pain would simply be a villain who wants to take over the world for the Lulz. The dialog would include "I underestimated you, or don't underestimate me" about 3 times every chapter.  Madara's ems would be a "hidden" release he's never shown anybody, and Hidan would actually be the strongest Akatsuki and would be storing his immortal power for 10 years.  The side characters would have no relationship to the actual plot (cough* Chad.. Cough* Ishida) but would get 3 chapter fights every month.

Kubo drawing One piece- The SH crew would simply fight a bunch of other pirates for 10 years, then finally find a cool treasure and be the pirate kings for the rest of their lives.





Kishi drawing One Piece- The series would delve deeper into people's relationships (especially with their past). Each schibukai would be terribly evil for some reason alike to their dad beating them up or their parents being killed by some pirate. The comedy would be more generic and the fights would be less climactic. The arcs would however be quicker and wouldnt' drag on as much. There wouldn't be pointless filler (ie davy back, little garden, skyiea). There would be no drawn out arcs with little plot development (drum island, baratie, Ussopp's arc). The first part of the series would be amazing, but the second part would be futher behind. The seriousness of the series would be higher and there would more emo-ness, with a focus on revenge.

Kishi drawing Bleach- I think he'd actually be better at this than Oda. The series would actually move at a decent pace. The plot twists wouldn't be rediculous, and the fighting abilities would be more creative. Power levels would even out, and character development would be relevant. The side characters would only be used when necessary and relevant to the actual plot. Lets be honest here, it's not hard to improve bleach. Anybody can draw two random people fighting with swords and abilities, then another two people fighting with swords, then another two people fighting with swords... etc. There is absolutely no suspense, surprise, or interest in this series. The attempts to create surprise come out in a "wtf was that" manner.



--

Oda drawing Naruto-  The story would feature epic climaxes, and each "main" villain would be defeated in an epic manner. Sasuke would still be naruto's rival AND teammate, not enemy rival. The story wouldn't take itself so seriously, although there would be no deaths. The full world would be more majestic and would have more side stories not relevan to the plot other than to explore the vastness of the world. The comedy would be much more frequent, and sometimes even funny.  The artwork may be a bit weird for a ninja story, but people would likely get used to it. Fights would end legitimately, without any obvious plot devices just so people would win. Powerups would occur at a gradual rate, instead of simply powering up all at once.

Oda drawing Bleach- same as naruto. This seems it would fit in better with the goofy attitude of oda. I think if Oda drew bleach, it would actually be a lot like soul eater.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 15, 2009)

Kubo drawing naruto-  Powers would be ridiculous, and characters would have absolutely no depth. Pain would simply be a villain who wants to take over the world for the Lulz. The dialog would include "I underestimated you, or don't underestimate me" about 3 times every chapter.  Madara's ems would be a "hidden" release he's never shown anybody, and Hidan would actually be the strongest Akatsuki and would be storing his immortal power for 10 years.  The side characters would have no relationship to the actual plot (cough* Chad.. Cough* Ishida) but would get 3 chapter fights every month.

Kubo drawing One piece- The SH crew would simply fight a new marine group each arc. shanks would run a comb through his hair, gain a new pirate skeleton arm and take over marines. SH crew would fight all admirals to get to him. then finally find a cool treasure and be the pirate kings for the rest of their lives.


Kishi drawing One Piece- The series would delve deeper into people's relationships . The schibukai would be abou the same but would have more intelligent ulterior motives. The comedy would be more generic and the fights would be a bit less climactic. The arcs would however be quicker and wouldnt' drag on as much. There wouldn't be pointless filler (ie davy back, little garden, skyiea). There would be no drawn out arcs with little plot development (drum island, baratie, Ussopp's arc). The seriousness of the series would be higher and we would get more drama like luffy vs ussopp.

Kishi drawing Bleach- I think he'd actually be better at this than Oda. The series would actually move at a decent pace. The plot twists wouldn't be rediculous, and the fighting abilities would be more creative. Power levels would even out, and character development would be relevant. The side characters would only be used when necessary and relevant to the actual plot. Lets be honest here, it's not hard to improve bleach. Anybody can draw two random people fighting with swords and abilities, then another two people fighting with swords, then another two people fighting with swords... etc. There is absolutely no suspense, surprise, or interest in this series. The attempts to create surprise come out in a "wtf was that" manner.


Oda drawing Naruto-  The story would feature epic climaxes, and each "main" villain would be defeated in an epic manner. Sasuke would still be naruto's rival and enemy. The story wouldn't take itself so seriously, although there would be NO deaths. The easy to explain fight system of chakra for nin tai and gen would disapear and chakra would counter everything. The full world would be more majestic and would have more side stories not relevant to the plot other than to explore the vastness of the world. The comedy would be much more frequent . The artwork may be a bit weird for a ninja story, but people would likely get used to it. Fights would end on a huge scale powerups would appear out of the characters asses and new moves created mid battle.

Oda drawing Bleach- couldnt even imagine this. ichigo would find out he was having nightmares, would wake up and it would be name changed to washing powder featuring 1000 characters, a huge exiting world with a lighter plot. 

fixed it for me


----------



## Eleven (Jun 15, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> If the big 3 mangaka's switched theirs mangas to one another,how will they be different?
> 
> Kishimoto-One Piece and Bleach
> 
> ...


*Kishi*
I don't want to think about it 

*Oda *

-Naruto realizes that the fourth left him a super secret something at the end of the world and he assembles a team of guys traveling through each country in search of it.

- Ichigo realizes that his father left him a super secret something at the end of the nine levels of hell and he assembles a team of guys traveling through each level in search of it.

*Kubo*

- No backgrounds, lots of tits and beamspam
- No backgrounds, lots of tits and beamspam Fabulous colou spreads with luffy and co in hot trendy clothes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2009)

And this thread is why i barely go to the One Piece section.

Congratulations on giving One Piece a shitty, terrible fanbase.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And this thread is why i barely go to the One Piece section.
> 
> Congratulations on giving One Piece a shitty, terrible fanbase.



Why would I do that?, they already are a shitty fanbase 

Note: not all one piece fans are, just the tards


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And this thread is why i barely go to the One Piece section.
> 
> Congratulations on giving One Piece a shitty, terrible fanbase.


cause bleach fanbase is any better


----------



## Jugger (Jun 15, 2009)

its funny how people talk oda and deep plot i haven´t seen that after sky island. Also those that talk about in naruto and bleach dragon ball power ups. Why is one piece by power scaling higer than naruto and bleach? If it doesn´t have dragon ball power ups how is that possible compared to dragon ball power ups series.

one piece fans are most annoying fans uchiha fans come in second.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Bleach fanbase learned not to take ourselves seriously.  At all.  AT.  All.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And this thread is why i barely go to the One Piece section.
> 
> Congratulations on giving One Piece a shitty, terrible fanbase.



Although there are a crapload of retards that shout ''Oda is god'' at every convenient moment possible, you BAAAAAAAWING about that in an irrelevent thread is just as pathetic.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 15, 2009)

To me, there are two kinds of people in this world. People that like One Piece, and people that don't. But everyone will see the light of Goda eventually tho.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2009)

KidTony said:


> To me, there are two kinds of people in this world. People that like One Piece, and people that don't. But everyone will see the light of Goda eventually tho.



Not in this forum there wont


----------



## RivFader (Jun 15, 2009)

One of the best things in Germany: OP is the top-selling manga here


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Bleach fanbase learned not to take ourselves seriously.  At all.  AT.  All.



Dude, I'm still laughing about the Yammi chapter. Its just so damned funny, that it hurts. Its been a month, but I just can't help myself.

Bleach is gold, I swear its made of gold.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Naruto gain a fox skeleton lying on his back everything he power-up



Didn't this happen already? KN6



Red Viking said:


> If Oda wrote Naruto, the shippers would get pissed as Hell because Naruto, Sakura, Hinata and Sasuke would all remain friends _and be nothing else._



Isn't that the case anyway?



Jugger said:


> kubo one piece
> every straw hat would get one big opponent



Isn't this the way it already is?


----------



## Raviene (Jun 15, 2009)

if ODA did Bleach we'd actually notice that there is a character named CHAD


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 15, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> Although there are a crapload of retards that shout ''Oda is god'' at every convenient moment possible, you *BAAAAAAAWING about that in an irrelevent thread is just as pathetic.*


lol what? when?

i never said one piece doesnt have a shitty fanbase, 

but being told that by a typical bleach fan with a typical bleach female avatar and a typical shitty "LOLOLOL KUBO TROLLED MY FANDOM" sig that u can practically see in every single thread is another story


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2009)

I think he just quoted the wrong person


----------



## Jugger (Jun 15, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Isn't this the way it already is?



nope i have seen luffy beating all big opponent wait there is milhaw for zoro that suppost to be equal wiht pirate king why the hell he get only fodders


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 15, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think he just quoted the wrong person



Yeah, I'm a moron.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> i never said one piece doesnt have a shitty fanbase



Yet you feel the need to argue against me solely due to the fact that i have Bleach images in my account despite that i never said anything detrimental about the actual manga, further proving my point of your shitty, overprotecting, fanworish fanbase.

Let´s sum up your reply, shall we?



RamzaBeoulve said:


> My argument is LOLBleach avatar and sigLOL, i am so fucking right, it hurts.



Holy shit, you sure showed me.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone else find it funny that noone is making any argument whatsoever for Kishi.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone else find it funny that noone is making any argument whatsoever for Kishi.



Why would they, he's had enough bashing as it is, but this Oda vs Kubo thing is getting alittle bit out of hand


----------



## KidTony (Jun 15, 2009)

To name Kubo and Oda in the same sentence is an insult to humanity.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

KidTony said:


> To name Kubo and Oda in the same sentence is an insult to humanity.


You wank > iWank.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 15, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yet you feel the need to argue against me solely due to the fact that i have Bleach images in my account despite that i never said anything detrimental about the actual manga, further proving my point of your shitty, overprotecting, fanworish fanbase.
> 
> Let´s sum up your reply, shall we?
> 
> ...


my point is that both bleach and one piece fanbase are just as shitty

i simply pointed out characteristics of a bleach fan who visits the bleach section frequently
-typical bleach female avatar
-typical "LOL kubo trolled my fandom" signature

and when u posted 


> And this thread is why i barely go to the One Piece section.
> 
> Congratulations on giving One Piece a shitty, terrible fanbase.



i had to reply back, not to protect one piece fanbase, but because its fucking ironic.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

KidTony said:


> To name Kubo and Oda in the same sentence is an insult to humanity.



Please, I don't know why Kubo gets a lot of hate but he shouldn't. Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and  interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight. I have yet to see a Naruto/One Piece character that equals the awesomeness of Kurotsuchi Mayuri. Screw that, I have yet to see a speech in Naruto/One Piece that makes me think a bit as Kurotsuchi Mayuri's speech he gave Szayel Aporro Grantz about the problem with perfection. That was some deep shit. Or how about my man "EXACTA [The fraccion of Barragan] speaking on life? The Pendulum arc ALONE kills most of One Piece and Naruto arcs...Heck Soul Society alone does it because they were simply EPIC. 

Recently Naruto's Pain arc was EPIC but One Piece has yet to have an EPIC arc. But Oda claims the "Climax" of Impel Down [Most likely the war] will be "EPIC!"


----------



## robotnik (Jun 16, 2009)

EPIC EPIC EPIC


----------



## robotnik (Jun 16, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Trolling ur fandom


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Please, I don't know why Kubo gets a lot of hate but he shouldn't. Bleach is a *great battle manga,* with a lot of fun fights and  interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight. I have yet to see a Naruto/One Piece character that equals the awesomeness of Kurotsuchi Mayuri. Screw that, *I have yet to see a speech in Naruto/One Piece that makes me think a bit as Kurotsuchi Mayuri's speech he gave Szayel Aporro Grantz about the problem with perfection. That was some deep shit. Or how about my man "EXACTA [The fraccion of Barragan] speaking on life? The Pendulum arc ALONE kills most of One Piece and Naruto arcs...*Heck Soul Society alone does it because they were simply EPIC.



I love how it's such a great battle manga, but none of the "EPIC" scenes you mentioned were battle scenes.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I love how it's such a great battle manga, but none of the "EPIC" scenes you mentioned were battle scenes.



Soul Society in itself was Battle, which makes it EPIC!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 16, 2009)

what is EPIC?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Please, I don't know why Kubo gets a lot of hate but he shouldn't. Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and  interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight. I have yet to see a Naruto/One Piece character that equals the awesomeness of Kurotsuchi Mayuri. Screw that, I have yet to see a speech in Naruto/One Piece that makes me think a bit as Kurotsuchi Mayuri's speech he gave Szayel Aporro Grantz about the problem with perfection. That was some deep shit. Or how about my man "EXACTA [The fraccion of Barragan] speaking on life? The Pendulum arc ALONE kills most of One Piece and Naruto arcs...Heck Soul Society alone does it because they were simply EPIC.
> 
> Recently Naruto's Pain arc was EPIC but One Piece has yet to have an EPIC arc. But Oda claims the "Climax" of Impel Down [Most likely the war] will be "EPIC!"



i admit that you saying that might make me read a chapter of bleach, cause i aint never touched the thing


----------



## p-lou (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Please, I don't know why Kubo gets a lot of hate but he shouldn't. Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and  interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight. I have yet to see a Naruto/One Piece character that equals the awesomeness of Kurotsuchi Mayuri. Screw that, I have yet to see a speech in Naruto/One Piece that makes me think a bit as Kurotsuchi Mayuri's speech he gave Szayel Aporro Grantz about the problem with perfection. That was some deep shit. Or how about my man "EXACTA [The fraccion of Barragan] speaking on life? The Pendulum arc ALONE kills most of One Piece and Naruto arcs...Heck Soul Society alone does it because they were simply EPIC.
> 
> Recently Naruto's Pain arc was EPIC but One Piece has yet to have an EPIC arc. But Oda claims the "Climax" of Impel Down [Most likely the war] will be "EPIC!"



yeah man, EPIC fuckin post

you tell 'em bro


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 16, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> i admit that you saying that might make me read a chapter of bleach, cause i aint never touched the thing



if u agree with 


> Recently Naruto's Pain arc was EPIC



i dont see why not


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Bleach is pretty much fun to read because of the character's arrogance and personality.

I love how the character say the word "Ban-Kai"..it give me a goosebump every time I heard or read this 2 word.

and of course, there are quite a lot of deep talk and arrogance talk which made me smile every time I read that. (e.g. Byakuya to Zommari )


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Soul Society in itself was Battle, which makes it EPIC!



Yeah, Soul Society was pretty good.

But then again, so was Skypeia, CP9, and most of the Pain arc.

All arcs which were more or less nothing but battles, all just as good if not better than the Soul Society battle arc.

Besides, there was nothing "EPIC!" about that speach on life, nor was it deep.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Yeah, Soul Society was pretty good.
> 
> But then again, so was Skypeia, CP9, and most of the Pain arc.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it really wasn't a speech but it was a truthful statement concerning life, which makes it deep. Skypiea sucked badly, this is one of the worst arcs ever and CP9 wasn't good till the end until the battles started but they aren't better than Soul Society or the Pain arc which were good all the way through.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars

how do you feel about Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## Booyal (Jun 16, 2009)

if the three mangaka's did infact switch, Naruto would be better than it is now - That is all


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 16, 2009)

KidTony said:


> To name Kubo and Oda in the same sentence is an insult to humanity.



Well you just insulted humanity kid.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

EPIC EPIC EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 16, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> EPIC EPIC EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



dude you totally need to put  glasses on Kisame in your sig ASAP
 you will explode  the forums with epic


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

SOME EPIC AND DEEP SHIT BRO. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, it really wasn't a speech but it was a truthful statement concerning life, which makes it deep. Skypiea sucked badly, this is one of the worst arcs ever and CP9 wasn't good till the end until the battles started but they aren't better than Soul Society or the Pain arc which were good all the way through.



Hello I'm Ichigo. Watch as I get my ass handed to me in every fight and then suddenly pull a powerup out of my ass. Bad writing? Oh no, that's Hitsugaya. The kid with the power of fangirls.

Pain: I hate the world.
Naruto: I don't.
Pain: Gay.
Naruto: So I got this book.
Pain: OMG LET ME REVIVE KONOHA!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> my point is that both bleach and one piece fanbase are just as shitty



And my point is that NO manga community even comes close to the shittiness of the One Piece fanbase.

Bleach´s doesn´t even comes close, like Agmaster said, we don´t have Kubo´s cock deeply inserted within our ass and don´t proclaim the "Godliness" that is Bleach at every opportunity and how is better than every piece of fucking literature on Earth each time it´s in a fucking "3 big shonen" thread.

And in case you didn´t noticed, i just described One Piece´s community which is perfectly demonstrated in this thread



> i simply pointed out characteristics of a bleach fan who visits the bleach section frequently
> -typical bleach female avatar
> -typical "LOL kubo trolled my fandom" signature



Thank you, i kinda pointed that when i replied to you, i think at this point we fucking get that.

Now, if you actually *went* there, you´d know that a shit load of people there don´t even have Bleach images in either their avatars or sigs or that we spend most of the time there talking shit about the author.

Fact of the matter is, that i never even once mentioned Bleach in my initial post in this thread nor did i said anything bad about the actual One Piece manga but *WHOA THERE*; Someone with Bleach related imagery saying something bad about a One Piece related issue?!

_*All* is not right with the world, *BALANCE* must be achieved, *FOR GREAT FUCKING JUSTICE!!*_



> Pain: I hate the world.
> Naruto: I don't.
> Pain: Gay.
> Naruto: So I got this book.
> Pain: OMG LET ME REVIVE KONOHA!



Pain: I hate the world!

Naruto: Believe it!

Pain: Wow, i never saw the situation in that perspective.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Please, I don't know why Kubo gets a lot of hate but he shouldn't. Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and  interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight. I have yet to see a Naruto/One Piece character that equals the awesomeness of Kurotsuchi Mayuri. Screw that, I have yet to see a speech in Naruto/One Piece that makes me think a bit as Kurotsuchi Mayuri's speech he gave Szayel Aporro Grantz about the problem with perfection. That was some deep shit. Or how about my man "EXACTA [The fraccion of Barragan] speaking on life? The Pendulum arc ALONE kills most of One Piece and Naruto arcs...Heck Soul Society alone does it because they were simply EPIC.
> 
> Recently Naruto's Pain arc was EPIC but One Piece has yet to have an EPIC arc. But Oda claims the "Climax" of Impel Down [Most likely the war] will be "EPIC!"



2 words: WHITE BACKGROUNDS.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 16, 2009)

Hay gais, I'll go get my sword & shield and join your crusade-like shitfest real soon, okay?





Razzzz said:


> SOME EPIC AND DEEP SHIT BRO.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DON'T LOOK, IT'S EPIC_
> ...


I think we've found ourselves a dedicated reader 

One Piece - stay for the story, but avoid contact with the fanbase.





Batman said:


> *Spoiler*: _Big post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how it pretty much ended here but you guys are still going at it.


----------



## Teach (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, it really wasn't a speech but it was a truthful statement concerning life, which makes it deep. Skypiea sucked badly, this is one of the worst arcs ever and CP9 wasn't good till the end until the battles started but they aren't better than Soul Society or the Pain arc which were good all the way through.



What's with the megahomo avatar? Otherwise yeah Bleach and Naruto are deep while OP is for little kids.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 16, 2009)

what i refer as a shitty fandom- fans who can tolerate shitty writing, lazy artwork...while still calling it "good", or makers of pairing threads



Deathbringerpt said:


> Now, if you actually *went* there, you?d know that a shit load of people there don?t even have Bleach images in either their avatars or sigs or that *we spend most of the time there talking shit about the author.*


if its true as u say, then i take everything back about your post being ironic

go ahead and bash all the "oda is god" posts


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> 2 words: WHITE BACKGROUNDS.



And all the fucking black ink he uses aswell.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

I think superstar just gave me a heart attack...I mean i laughed for hours


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:
			
		

> Superstars
> 
> how do you feel about Hunter x Hunter?



I've heard of it but never read it.

Should I read it?



cbark42 said:


> i admit that you saying that might make me read a chapter of bleach, cause i aint never touched the thing



I think you should check it out....Hey, it's something to do.



			
				KidTony said:
			
		

> I think superstar just gave me a heart attack...I mean i laughed for hours



I don't know why? Cause I laugh at Oda the same way [Especially after the spoilers I just read], with his boring dragged out adventures. You'll never see the guy in your avatar AGAIN.



			
				h3h3h3 said:
			
		

> What's with the megahomo avatar?



Aizen is no homo..



			
				Gamma Akutabi said:
			
		

> 2 words: WHITE BACKGROUNDS.



And? Kubo always did that, it doesn't make his series weak not even close.


----------



## seastone (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I ma not sure how the top 3 would write each other mangas but I will guess since each other their manga have different themes. 

Kishi would put more focus into bonds and such in OP and Bleach.
Oda would put a more adventure aspect in Naruto and Bleach.
Kubo would more focus on action. 

Also on this topic of Bleach vs One Piece. I do think that people exaggerate about how bad Bleach is given the excessive amount of bashing it gets. 

IMO Bleach has its points that makes it just as fun it read as One Piece. They both appeal to me in a different way so I do not consider one better then the other. 



RamzaBeoulve said:


> what i refer as a shitty fandom- fans who can tolerate shitty writing, lazy artwork...while still calling it "good", or makers of pairing threads



So a fandom who troll, bash and flame other people for being as much of a fan as they are and for liking something they do not is not shitty? 

IMO Naruto,Bleach and one piece has annoying fandoms but I think that does for everything that is popular.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 16, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> *
> So a fandom who troll, bash and flame other people for being as much of a fan as they are and for liking something they do not is not shitty? *
> 
> IMO Naruto,Bleach and one piece has annoying fandoms but I think that does for everything that is popular.


that has nothing to do with fandom, its not like u can distinguish what series the person like if he start bashing other series


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> I don't know why? Cause I laugh at Oda the same way [Especially after the spoilers I just read], with his boring dragged out adventures. You'll never see the guy in your avatar AGAIN.



You'll see Kizaru in less than a year lol. You shouldn't call the adventures "dragged out" when the Hueco Mundo snorefest only picked up when Stark nearly invalidated the entire thing.



> And? Kubo always did that, it doesn't make his series weak not even close.



It makes him look lazy and his artwork appear half-assed.


----------



## seastone (Jun 16, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> that has nothing to do with fandom, its not like u can distinguish what series the person like if he start bashing other series



Well I meant more like the GB or Uchiha kind of fandom. The kind of fan constantly try to put down other characters to make their look better and basically flame/troll others for not agreeing. 

Also if someone has a one piece sig or ava and starts bashing other series and people with. Do you think it is hard to work out he is a OP fan?


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> And? Kubo always did that, it doesn't make his series weak not even close.



Yes it does, extreme miminalistic art signifies an artist's incompetence and inability to be creative. Now add that with his nonsensical panel placement.... and Gamma hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> You'll see Kizaru in less than a year lol. You shouldn't call the adventures "dragged out" when the Hueco Mundo snorefest only picked up when Stark nearly invalidated the entire thing.



Oda's boring adventures has been dragging out from the start of his series. Kubo just started doing so in HM......




> It makes him look lazy and his artwork appear half-assed.



No it doesn't, cause Kubo doesn't do this every chapter or every page.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> And? Kubo always did that, it doesn't make his series weak not even close.



this is what i meant by shitty fandom

fans who can tolerate lazy artwork and still call it good


Superstars said:


> > It makes him look lazy and his artwork appear half-assed.
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, cause Kubo doesn't do this every chapter or every page.


I am a good person.

Even though I bully little kids and take their lunch money, I don't do it everyday, since I never see them during weekends.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> I've heard of it but never read it.
> 
> Should I read it?



No you shoudn't, if you really enjoy Bleach that much then you probably wouldn't be able to understand all the complicated concepts. HXH is beyond you dude


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2009)

KidTony said:


> No you shoudn't, if you really enjoy Bleach that much then you probably wouldn't be able to understand all the complicated concepts. HXH is beyond you dude



Yeah, HxH is really fucking deep man. Almost Shakespearean, even.

Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

^ Not nearly that, but it does take the ability to look at interesting fights, and at characters that don't stare at each other for 19 pages...you know what they say about change, sometimes it hard getting used to it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

his hunterxhunter that manga that keeps going on hiatus?


----------



## Magellan (Jun 16, 2009)

If Kishi took countrol of One piece then there will be a saying that only a Swordsman can beat a Swordsman. Luffy and Zoro will be emo over each other. And Nami would be in love with them both. And forget the others. They will be forgot.

Bleach would be the same thing. Only Chad would be the one Ichigo is emo over.

With Oda takeing over the story would be good. And powerful. With out the Bigger beam shit.

Kubo- Fights Big boobs. No plot.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 16, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> *Yes it does, extreme miminalistic art signifies an artist's incompetence and inability to be creative.* Now add that with his nonsensical panel placement.... and Gamma hit the nail on the head.


Good lord 

Game over man, you just fucking won it. Backgrounds, the highlight of any story. I too wish Bleach's pages were full of cartoonish landscapes and silly humor, but then again, _it's just fucking background_ and the only ones who care about it are tards that ran out of ideas and turn every thread into a boring shitfest where everyone is forced to agree with everyone else, which is the reason why there's no OP Avenue. 

Then again, I just read and enjoy One Piece for what it is and I don't feel the need to shove it's quality in other people's faces, while you guys line up to suck Oda's cock, maybe we're just getting different experiences.

It's not minimalistic art, he does do background ( as a reader yourself, you must have seen a lot of them ) but he stated numerous times that he'd rather have the focus on the characters, and frankly, no one cares about this and it's only brought up when we wanna have a laugh. About the creative part, he's actually quite famous for his character designs even in the mangaka's circles and has some awards under his belt, at this point what you're doing is just plain trolling. I'd advise you to give it a rest and get on topic, but since you're not obviously doing that we could just skip the formalities and you can jump straight to the neg.

I mean, you guys are actually criticising the fandom now, that's just fucking pathetic


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> his hunterxhunter that manga that keeps going on hiatus?



sadly it is


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Good lord
> 
> Game over man, you just fucking won it. Backgrounds, the highlight of any story. I too wish Bleach's pages were full of cartoonish landscapes and silly humor, but then again, _it's just fucking background_ and the only ones who care about it are tards that ran out of ideas and turn every thread into a boring shitfest where everyone is forced to agree with everyone else, which is the reason why there's no OP Avenue.
> 
> ...



So now you're generalising too? You're pathetic if you think I care about the One Piece fanbase on this board. Especially now that you're going as far as to use silly straw mans and retarded ad hominems to justify your reasoning about me. Can you sink any lower than this just because someone said something that you didn't like? You may want to prove how I suck Oda's cock when I never was on his ballsack to begin with. 

Your post proves that every fanbase is pathetic, including Bleach. And you may want to prove how I was actually criticising the fandom too because before this post, I said not a damn thing about the Bleach fandom. You really need to get your facts straight if you want to use convincing red herrings instead of these half-assed tactics.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 16, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Good lord
> 
> Game over man, you just fucking won it. Backgrounds, the highlight of any story. I too wish Bleach's pages were full of cartoonish landscapes and silly humor, but then again, _it's just fucking background_ and the only ones who care about it are tards that ran out of ideas and turn every thread into a boring shitfest where everyone is forced to agree with everyone else, which is the reason why there's no OP Avenue.
> 
> ...



I don't draw backgrounds. I omit them on purpose to provide emphasis on the characters. I'm so clever and symbolic

Bull shit

Kubo himself said that drawing pages are easy and quick for him compared with the other mangakas. I wonder why

And lol@your pitiful attempt to insult one piece's art. Cartoonish. You're trying too hard there


----------



## p-lou (Jun 16, 2009)

hey guys this comic book looks like a cartoon

isn't that weird?


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

p-lou said:


> hey guys this comic book looks like a cartoon
> 
> isn't that weird?



yes it's the weirdest thing I've ever heard


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 16, 2009)

that is preposterous


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

who in their right mind would think like that


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, if you like Bleach this much you'd never be able to get into Hunter x Hunter...

Maybe you should try Yu Yu Hashuko? Which is basically Bleach, only done 10000000000000 times better.

You know. A good manga.

It's EPIC EPIC EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Well, if you like Bleach this much you'd never be able to get into Hunter x Hunter...
> 
> Maybe you should try Yu Yu Hashuko? Which is basically Bleach, only done 10000000000000 times better.
> 
> ...




except for the ending


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

Now, now, don't say anything bad about Bleach's lack of content. It essentially declares you as a One Piece fanboy who can do nothing besides riding on Oda's dick. 

What I'm saying is so logical and makes perfect sense.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> Now, now, don't say anything bad about Bleach's lack of content. It essentially declares you as a One Piece fanboy who can do nothing besides riding on Oda's dick.
> 
> What I'm saying is so logical and makes perfect sense.



Don't forget you also have to yell GODA 24/7 to be a true OP fanboy.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Don't forget you also have to yell GODA 24/7 to be a true OP fanboy.



That's not true, all it takes is to say something bad about Bleach. It automatically makes you a One Piece fanboy. 

Let's replace One Piece with HxH, I bet I'm a HxH fanboy than too.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

And you have to support the addition of AN EPIC EPIC EPIC () BLACK GORILLA ZOAN MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1#

FASDSDHIWURHGFIO

GODA GODA GODA

FDJDFOIS


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 16, 2009)

Goda-sama you rock my socks 

Epic stuff weekly 

Church of godly oda


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

Is not that the Bleach fanbase wouldn't ride Kubo's dick or be like ''OMG Kubo is a genius! Let's worship him'' after every chapter, is that they can't. Kubo is neither a genius, nor do any of his chapter bring forth that feeling of euphoria that most OP fans experience every week. In reality, the bleach fans are jealous of us OP fans because they can't do the things we do, they don't have the things we have. They are jealous and bitter, and angry that they are stuck with the crappy, irrelevant substandard excuse for a manga and we have on the other get a slice of the epic pie every week.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> And you have to support the addition of AN EPIC EPIC EPIC () BLACK GORILLA ZOAN MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1#
> 
> FASDSDHIWURHGFIO
> 
> ...



that is an amazing impersonation. i commend you for your talent


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 16, 2009)

tony r u gay


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm gay for oda


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Goda-sama you rock my socks
> 
> Epic stuff weekly
> 
> Church of godly oda



when you say OP is epic you underrate it, i expect more


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 16, 2009)

that's gay


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> this is what i meant by shitty fandom
> 
> fans who can tolerate lazy artwork and still call it good
> 
> ...



You may be a good person but you are stupid if you think Kubo's artwork is "lazy," cause it's obviously not.



Razzzz said:


> Yes it does, extreme miminalistic art signifies an artist's incompetence and inability to be creative. Now add that with his nonsensical panel placement.... and Gamma hit the nail on the head.



No, cause Kubo has the best character designs out of these authors. And please don't act as if any of these authors has had terribly drawn panels or chracters but Kubo. Your argument is not logical.



KidTony said:


> No you shoudn't, if you really enjoy Bleach that much then you probably wouldn't be able to understand all the complicated concepts. HXH is beyond you dude



Oh snap, HXH is a "complicated comic with all the concepts" for kids yall...

HIATUS yo ass outta here like that comic.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Almost all the characters in Bleach wear the exact same clothes, and the designs aren't that great to begin with.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

Barragan had a nice design plus a cool power.

And yet he wasn't beaten by some massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> You may be a good person but you are stupid if you think Kubo's artwork is "lazy," cause it's obviously not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you shut up now


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

Superstars said:


> No, cause Kubo has the best character designs out of these authors. And please don't act as if any of these authors has had terribly drawn panels or chracters but Kubo. Your argument is not logical.



Oh boy, I can see comprehending isn't your forte. Did I ever say anything about Kubo's ability to design characters? No, I didn't, nor did I compare Kubo with other artists. I said his art is minimalistic and his panel placement is retarded, two completely different things in this matter. You shouldn't act like a smartass when you can't grasp the fundamentals of logic.

But then again, EPIC SHIT BRO. 
this


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

I just read the first page of this thread and i can't stop laughing. 

Everyone basically made the mangaka write the same plot but with different characters. What makes everyone think a mangaka would take the exact same approach with everything they write.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> Oh boy, I can see comprehending isn't your forte. Did I ever say anything about Kubo's ability to design characters? No, I didn't, nor did I compare Kubo with other artists. I said his art is minimalistic and his panel placement is retarded, two completely different things in this matter. You shouldn't act like a smartass when you can't grasp the fundamentals of logic.
> 
> But then again, EPIC SHIT BRO.
> this



IT BURNS MY EYES


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 16, 2009)

IT'S SO GAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I just read the first page of this thread and i can't stop laughing.
> 
> Everyone basically made the mangaka write the same plot but with different characters. What makes everyone think a mangaka would take the exact same approach with everything they write.



Pfft, you know this is how Kishi writing One Piece would happen:



Aldric said:


> Kishimoto doing OP
> 
> Luffy forgets about his goal to become pirate king halfway into the story and decides instead to spend three entire story arcs angsting and failing in his new goal to "save" Zoro, who left the crew to join CP9 so he can learn Rokushiki in order to have revenge against the staircase that killed Kuina
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 16, 2009)

well the art in one piece would improve, but the story would suffer 
and vice versa Oda could probably save the train wreck of a story that is Bleach, but his art style wouldnt be as impressive

Kishimoto is more neutral, he can draw fairly well, and although at times his stories get lackluster he can always recover with a few strong chapters , so hed be fine with the others


----------



## p-lou (Jun 16, 2009)

this thread is really gay


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 16, 2009)

It's given me a few laughs.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 16, 2009)

p-lou said:


> this thread is really gay



This is an old thread by the way so blame the person who revived it to turn it into Bleach vs One Piece War


----------



## Superstars (Jun 16, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> Oh boy, I can see comprehending isn't your forte. Did I ever say anything about Kubo's ability to design characters? No, I didn't, nor did I compare Kubo with other artists. *I said his art is minimalistic and his panel placement is retarded*, two completely different things in this matter. You shouldn't act like a smartass when you can't grasp the fundamentals of logic.
> 
> But then again, EPIC SHIT BRO.
> Nougami Neuro



That's my point, Kubo's art [Characters] aren't minimalistic nor is his panel placement retarded. Don't know why you posted up the scan. Terrible example by you.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

^ Because that looks like someone poured a whole bottle of ink on a page and called it art.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 16, 2009)

Bleach is just nicely designed characters hitting each other. But it's more than that, it's also waste of great potential characters.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

im dissapointed  i read my first chapter of bleach, 347 (i followed the link at the top), and there really were no backgrounds just gray, white or black and sometimes with lines. There were also lazerbeams and spilled ink on the first page. Superstars lied to me.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

KidTony said:


> ^ Because that looks like someone poured a whole bottle of ink on a page and called it art.



When something needs to be black, a mangaka usually uses black ink.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> When something needs to be black, a mangaka usually uses black ink.



but it sloppy it really looks wasted.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> but it sloppy it really looks wasted.



I agree that Kubo's art isn't that good but to choose that page to say he "pours ink on tha page" is stupid. That attack was supposed to be very large in scope and just happened to be black. If anything, there are better examples of wasting pages and so on.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I agree that Kubo's art isn't that good but to choose that page to say he "pours ink on tha page" is stupid. That attack was supposed to be very large in scope and just happened to be black. If anything, there are better examples of wasting pages and so on.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 16, 2009)

Kubo's at his best when he's drawing feet


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Meh. That page was supposed to be very symbolic of the whole situation, but, I do agree it was handled badly.

That is a better example to use than the previous example.


Nuzzie said:


> Kubo's at his best when he's drawing feet


His shoe designs >>> everyone else.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> His shoe designs >>> everyone else.



So good they need whole pages just to themselves


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> So good they need whole pages just to themselves



A man's gotta know what to prioritize


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 16, 2009)

I like how this thread got bleach'ed by Bleach. 

I have a theory....We all just "tsundere" to Bleach.

We like it but we refuse to admit it.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't like bleach. I read it for the lulz


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2009)

KidTony said:


> I don't like bleach. I read it for the lulz


:lolkubo *;* Just as planned.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 17, 2009)

Kishi with OP - Zoro becomes evil and the real main character. Luffy would have a man crush on him. People would die at last. Nami would be fugly and useless
Kishi with Bleach - Ishida or Chad becomes evil and the real main character. Women wont be hot anymore :/

Oda with Naruto - every single villain is now alive and going into wacky adventures on the Hidden Village of the Ice Cream or similar childish stuff
Oda with Bleach - see above, but replace "villain" with "hollow" 

Kubo with Naruto -  it wont have a plot and all girls would be DD cup  
Kubo with OP - same as above


----------



## WheresFooF (Jun 17, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> You're right, Naruto doesn't deserve praise for character deaths.
> 
> Because character deaths are supposed to be the norm...
> 
> ...



Nicely put.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Please, I don't know why Kubo gets a lot of hate but he shouldn't.



This could have been partly true if not for the rest of your post among other things... 



> Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and  interesting characters



Yes, a bunch of fights where the outcome is fucking obvious every damn time for a good while now

BUT NO THAT MAKES A GREAT BATTLE MANGA

The amount of interesting characters doesnt reach the two-digit mark either



> all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs..



Eh....



> It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight. I have yet to see a Naruto/One Piece character that equals the awesomeness of Kurotsuchi Mayuri. Screw that, I have yet to see a speech in Naruto/One Piece that makes me think a bit as Kurotsuchi Mayuri's speech he gave Szayel Aporro Grantz about the problem with perfection. That was some deep shit. Or how about my man "EXACTA [The fraccion of Barragan] speaking on life?.



Ahahahahah, holy shit 



> The Pendulum arc ALONE kills most of One Piece and Naruto arcs...Heck Soul Society alone does it because they were simply EPIC..



It was a good arc

But killing the first 2 arcs of Naruto part 1 and every arc in One Piece except for the East Blue ones and Amazon Island?





> Recently Naruto's Pain arc was EPIC



No, just no

It was shit just like about any arc in Part 2 



> but One Piece has yet to have an EPIC arc. But Oda claims the "Climax" of Impel Down [Most likely the war] will be "EPIC!"



And yet this has been proven wrong with any arc except for the ones i mentioned above 

Edit: Cant believe i even bothered

To late now though


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> That's my point, Kubo's art [Characters] aren't minimalistic nor is his panel placement retarded. Don't know why you posted up the scan. Terrible example by you.



No, your point was that ''Kubo has the best character designs out of these authors''. A point that is entirely irrelevent to the thing I said because I said his art (not his characters) is minimalistic. Now moving on to the panel placement.... which is once again completely irrelevent to Kubo's expertise as a character designer. 

And the spread I posted isn't a terrible example since it lacks a good amount of detail nor does it serve a purpose to emphasize the scope of it. He could easily put more content in that spread. 

But if you want more examples.... here you go, have a blast.
bridge
bridge
Signs of bad management and irrational paranoia in Barça
Signs of bad management and irrational paranoia in Barça


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh crap! They´re telling bad things about us for spewing shit about Bleach and Naruto 24/7 in this thread while saying One Piece is perfect!

What do do?!

I know, we´ll spew even more bullshit about the other 2 and when any fans start defending either those series and claim that One Piece ain´t perfect, we´ll throw the exact same fucking accusation that they threw at us in the first place!

Fucking genius!!

Ain´t you just so smart?

But hey, i´m full of shit right?

*Because I´ve been Bleached by Bleach!! DOHOHOHOHOH 

NOW LET ME LINK THE SAME 4 FUCKING IMAGES EVERY TIME I CLAIM BLEACH´S ART IS BAD OR SAY THAT CHARACTERS´ DEATHS IN NARUTO DOESN´T SERVE ANY PLOT PURPOSE AT ALL.*


Clap fucking clap. 

Enjoy eating Oda´s ass and calling it icecream. I´m done.


----------



## Hananeko (Jun 17, 2009)

then kubo would be trolling all of japan


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh crap! They?re telling bad things about us for spewing shit about Bleach and Naruto 24/7 in this thread while saying *One Piece is perfect*!



Of course. It was written by *GOD*A


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Oda's boring adventures has been dragging out from the start of his series. Kubo just started doing so in HM......


Dragged out... you mean setting the mood? Making likeable and developed characters? Things a good writer SHOULD be doing?

Who cares about that when Ichigo could frown the entire chapter, sulk in his room and pull out 30 swords out of his wang?

Who cares about Chad? The dude is fucking mexican. Mexicans get no development. Only the Shinigami and Espada do. Hell, they're easier to draw since they all have the same outfit 

Considering Kubo fails at backgrounds, obviously he's put more time in the interesting character designs and costumes. OH WAIT!



> No it doesn't, cause Kubo doesn't do this every chapter or every page.


Just the majority. The rest is black lines from the next explosion du jour.



Malumultimus said:


> You're right, Naruto doesn't deserve praise for character deaths.
> 
> Because character deaths are supposed to be the norm...
> 
> ...


Like killing all of Konoha. Oh wait, Jesus no jutsu. Nagato died for our sins 

Or how about Hinata surviving blasts that can potentially wreck Gamabunta? Yeah, not bullshit at all. Lord knows the Otaku would be at an uproar if they favorite subservient fapmaterial died.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> This could have been partly true if not for the rest of your post among other things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To each there own


Oda's drawing style is unique unless you count Fairy tale that go by the same style yet less wild

Kubo in the same way got a unique way of making his panels, he focus on the motions and allow that to do the talking a lot of the time, for better or for worse I do not recall reading other mangas doing it to this extend.


Naruto is more of the usual manga style just very popular


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2009)

Kubo is a genious.

And I'm serious.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Well he has been able to keep his stuff going on and selling for so long, so maybe he does deserve some credit. How he does it is beyond me. It is very scary to think there are actual fans of that stuff, more so people that actually buy it. It's like thinking about those diaper freaks...ugh unnatural...


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Kubo does some really stupid shit that make people go wtf. Those readers come back every week to see if he'll do anything stupider, and thus Kubo creates his fanbase and makes all his money.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> You may be a good person but *you are stupid if you think Kubo's artwork is "lazy," cause it's obviously not*.


i dont recall ever getting any A+ in art class for leaving my sketchbook blank...in fact, i got a zero, and a comment stating, "Don't be lazy, draw something!!"



Superstars said:


> *You may be a good person *but you are stupid if you think Kubo's artwork is "lazy," cause it's obviously not.


u completely missed the point


----------



## RivFader (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's summarize:


*Spoiler*: _Conclusion_ 




​



Stop trolling guys, it's obvious that these tard wars are stupid as fuck. 

But regarding Bleach: Kubo himself stated in an interview that he hasn't planned an ending for Bleach as of late and the "KT trolled my fandom" signatures aren't coming from nowhere. Bleach has a non-existant plot that currently only serves one purpose: To stretch the "story", till Kubo comes up with an real ending. Unfortunately the quality is decreasing rapidly because of that. And that's something no one can deny. 

And yes: One Piece is a great and fantastic manga, but that doesn't give us any right to flame untilw e are banned therefore manifesting the prejudices against the Op fandom even more in certain circles than it is already the case.

And Naruto: Well, I guess everyone should know by now that it is overrated. Let's skip that for the time being.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

"Kubo Tite trolled my fandom" is a terrible meme.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 17, 2009)

At least it's funny 
One of the things I like about Bleach is the fact that you read it as an awesome gag manga.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 17, 2009)

It is born out of the fact that bleach sucks. The Bleach fandom wants play it out as Kubo being such a sly dog and purposely trolling his own fans because he's so cool. When in reality, it's actually embarrassing to see those sigs, like if Bleach fans hit rock bottom.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 17, 2009)

RivFader said:


> At least it's funny
> One of the things I like about Bleach is the fact that you read it as an awesome gag manga.



that and its quick to "read"


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 17, 2009)

hmmmm...you know what...keep this thread open so that the flame war between the three won't seep out elsewhere. Might as well keep this open and keep it contained ya???

Anyone guessing we'll see something similar to this?

This type of space usage doesn't work in a manga...in the anime yes...the camera slowly closing in on Orihime for dramatic purposes works well in an anime but not for a manga. IMO this is what makes the pacing of bleach horrible because doing stuff like this in a 19 page chapter every week just doesn't work and is considered a waste of space...so wrong media there Kubo

and for fanboy purposes....G*ODA*


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 17, 2009)

Kubo wins at life but fails at doing manga


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

"Oda Eiichiro rocked my fandom" is as terrible of a meme as "Kubo Tite trolled my fandom"



Eldritch Gall said:


> Kubo wins at life but fails at doing manga




He has the best poses too.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah it sucks

It should be GODA-SAMA ROCKED MY FANDOM!


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> This could have been partly true if not for the rest of your post among other things...
> 
> Yes, a bunch of fights where the outcome is fucking obvious every damn time for a good while now
> 
> ...



You broke down my post and didn't answer a damn thang worth reading. The very fact you said the Pain arc was "shit" and claimed that only a couple of arcs in one Piece were bad shows your bias. It's obvious your a One Piece fanboy.



Razzzz said:


> No, your point was that ''Kubo has the best character designs out of these authors''. A point that is entirely irrelevent to the thing I said because I said his art (not his characters) is minimalistic. Now moving on to the panel placement.... which is once again completely irrelevent to Kubo's expertise as a character designer.
> 
> And the spread I posted isn't a terrible example since it lacks a good amount of detail nor does it serve a purpose to emphasize the scope of it. He could easily put more content in that spread.
> 
> ...



None of that is retarded panel placement...Everyone can simply tell what's happening, it's clear. And you are a fool if you think character designs have nothing to do with Kubo's ART. That was my point, and there is nothing minimalistic about the characters Kubo draws, far from it. 




Zetta said:


> Dragged out... you mean setting the mood? Making likeable and developed characters? Things a good writer SHOULD be doing?
> 
> Who cares about that when Ichigo could frown the entire chapter, sulk in his room and pull out 30 swords out of his wang?
> 
> ...



Lol, no one cares about backgrounds but boring nitpickers like yourself. The characters always overshadow the scenery. Kubo developes all his characters and gives them face time [Even side characters]. Unlike boring ass Oda with his long dragged out SH pirate adventures..Tell me have you gotten anything on Red Dog yet besides a flashback shot of him standing? No cause Oda's inability to write shit exciting is his problem. Boring ass disneyland adventures he's no Disney...One Piece sucks badly has been for a while now..



RamzaBeoulve said:


> i dont recall ever getting any A+ in art class for leaving my sketchbook blank...in fact, i got a zero, and a comment stating, "Don't be lazy, draw something!!"
> 
> 
> u completely missed the point



Weak joke, Cause Kubo's Bleach manga isn't blank.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> None of that is retarded panel placement...Everyone can simply tell what's happening, it's clear. And you are a fool if you think character designs have nothing to do with Kubo's ART. That was my point, and there is nothing minimalistic about the characters Kubo draws, far from it.



The panel placement is retarded, not because it's unclear, but because it's a waste of space the way Kubo places those panels on a page. For example, we don't need to see several panels on a single page displaying Ichigo with a gaping hole in his chest. And you might want to look up at the definition of ''Minimalism'' because you're essentially coming with half-assed red herring tactics to spout nonsense, and frankly, it has nothing to do with the argument you need to refute. Right now I can kick my feet up in the air and relax because all I am reading are cop-outs and irrelevent bullshit.

And are you serious? Are you seriously viewing backgrounds as a minor visual representation in a VISUAL storytelling medium? If so... that's hilarious, hilarious and stupid.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> The panel placement is retarded, not because it's unclear, but because it's a waste of space the way Kubo places those panels on a page. For example, we don't need to see several panels on a single page displaying Ichigo with a gaping hole in his chest. And you might want to look up at the definition of ''Minimalism'' because you're essentially coming with half-assed red herring tactics to spout nonsense, and frankly, it has nothing to do with the argument you need to refute. Right now I can kick my feet up in the air and relax because all I am reading are cop-outs and irrelevent bullshit.
> 
> And are you serious? Are you seriously viewing backgrounds as a minor visual representation in a VISUAL storytelling medium? If so... that's hilarious, hilarious and stupid.



Characters always overshadow backgrounds and is the foundation for visual storytelling. And those panels you posted aren't a waste of space..Seeing character's emotions and interactions is never a waste.  And I know what minimalsim is and I told you that you failed to use it correctly.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> *Lol, no one cares about backgrounds but boring nitpickers like yourself*.



wrong! a lot of people care.


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2009)

About Kubo's backgrounds.

The title of the story, is BLEACH


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 17, 2009)

So you couldnt refute my arguments about Bleach fights and characters and you call me a One Piece-fanboy

Concession accepted


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Lol, no one cares about backgrounds but boring nitpickers like yourself. The characters always overshadow the scenery. Kubo developes all his characters and gives them face time [Even side characters]. Unlike boring ass Oda with his long dragged out SH pirate adventures..Tell me have you gotten anything on Red Dog yet besides a flashback shot of him standing? No cause Oda's inability to write shit exciting is his problem. Boring ass disneyland adventures he's no Disney...One Piece sucks badly has been for a while now..



Yeah, nobody cares if the art looks like crap or that it has no story. It just needs flashes and ichigo frowning 

Yes, sidecharacters get a lot of action. When was the last time we saw Yoruichi btw?


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> So you couldnt refute my arguments about Bleach fights and characters and resort to calling me a One Piece-fanboy
> 
> Concession accepted



You claimed the fights were predictable, wow it's a Shonen, tell me something I don't know. You gave no argument about characters.

You kicked yourself out of the game.



Zetta said:


> Yeah, nobody cares if the art looks like crap or that it has no story. It just needs flashes and ichigo frowning
> 
> Yes, sidecharacters get a lot of action. When was the last time we saw Yoruichi btw?



We seen Yourichi In the Pendulum arc not too long ago...And Shonen Jump has no story period, it is all shallow garbage.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 17, 2009)

Not to mention the absolutely atroucious pacing coupled with a lack of content

Chapters taking between 30 sec-1 min to read shows this


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

The characters do overshadow the backgrounds but that doesn't make them any less important. I won't say Oda is the best artist out there because he isn't but he has a unique style and his work is very detailed. You gotta respect him for the amount of work he puts into his chapters.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 17, 2009)

It's confirmed..... you're full of shit, GODA-esque shit.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 17, 2009)

HURPADERPADERP

5

THOSE EMOTIONS

here


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Superstars what do you think One Piece would be like if Kubo wrote it?


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Not to mention the absolutely atroucious pacing coupled with a lack of content
> 
> Chapters taking between 30 sec-1 min to read shows this



Quantity=/=Quality...

Oda has all the content in the world but he's boring and slow with his dragged out adventures.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 17, 2009)

The good side taking no casualties worth mentioning (lolIba) while almost the entire group of villains gets killed off

NONO, ITS COMPLETELY NORMAL


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Hey Superstars what do you think One Piece would be like if Kubo wrote it?



We'd have people throwing down most of the time and the side-characters would actually get into the storyline. We'd have some type of excitement through fights or dialogue.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The good side taking no casualties worth mentioning (lolIba) while almost the entire group of villains gets killed off
> 
> NONO, ITS COMPLETELY NORMAL



Your boy Oda kills no one and you praise him like he's God....Well God dosn't approve of Double standards..

No double standards here please....


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Quantity=/=Quality...
> 
> Oda has all the content in the world but he's boring and slow with his dragged out adventures.



What do you think Bleach fights are like?


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

*Kishimoto on One Piece* - One Piece eventually begins to suck, though its so awesome right now it takes even Kishimoto roughly a whole year and a half to even start ruining it unless he tries really, really hard (I mean pulling all-nighters thinking of ways to make it suck).  That won't happen.

The thing is, Kishimoto is a confirmed fan of One Piece (even calling Oda personally once to tell him how great a certain chapter was), so I think he'd actually try his best here to do a good job on it, and when Kishimoto actually tries his best, you get pre-skip Naruto's Chunin Exams arc (which pales in comparison to the really good One Piece arcs but is still pretty damn good).

*Kishimoto on Bleach* - Ouch.  Bleach has many of Naruto's flaws and its major selling point is its art, which is one of Naruto's biggest weaknesses (especially in regards to drawing women).  The only good news is the pace increases a bit (Kishi is nowhere near as slow as Kubo), and we get to see more Kidou and more bizarre Arrancar releases, though the bad guys still get beat in ridiculous ways that make no sense.

*Kubo on One Piece* - On the bright side, Nami and Robin never looked hotter (as does everyone woman in One Piece now except for Lola).  

On the downside, the pacing slows to a crawl, its nowhere near as funny any more (Kubo hasn't been all that funny lately except for Ukitake toying with poor Lilinette and he wasn't funny before then since the introduction of Nell) and the battles are no longer anywhere near as creative.  

Also, more plot holes that Kubo doesn't even bother addressing (unlike Oda who at least tries to BS his way out of the few plot holes he makes).

*Kubo on Naruto* - On the bright side, we no longer mind the kunoichi being so damn useless as we are too busy staring at them (even Sakura, whose been drawn uglier and uglier lately, becomes aesthetically pleasing to the eye).  Hell, they even get some decent fights occasionally now (they don't necessarily win but Kubo does let his female characters shine every so often).  

One other bright point is that Sasuke is no longer the damn be all and end all of this universe and Naruto now wins more often even if its only because of cheesy, inexplicable power-ups.  

We also get a Rescue Hinata arc for no damn reason only for Madara to teleport in at the end and recapture her... 

On the down side, said Rescue Hinata arc takes almost four whole years to be completed... 

*Oda on Bleach* - God only knows the exact details, but it'll be awesome.  After the current arc ends we go to the Royal Dimension and get introduced to Zero Squad in time for them to help against a new, all-Vastro Lorde Espada led by Aizen, and afterwards Oda either ends it or we take a detour through Bleachverse Hell to introduce new enemies (who are genuine threats and don't die in lame fights).

Only real downside is the new art style may turn many fans off.

*Oda on Naruto* - Naruto is already nearing its ending so Oda can't add too much new stuff unfortunately.  At best he has Madara manipulate things at the Kage Summit to try and start a new Great Ninja War (in hopes of capturing Naruto after he exhausts himself defending the still being re-built Konoha), we finally get to see the Tsuchikage (and he's as or even cooler then the Raikage, maybe even a woman just for lulz) and more of Iwagakure.  Killerbee probably shows up again and plays an important role for at least one story arc (Oda loves characters like this).

The best news is Naruto no longer sucks so badly.  I see Naruto becoming a less stupid version of Luffy (because unlike Luffy he's lost people he cares for so he's matured a little).  Oda will probably play around a lot with Sage Mode (since it basically turns Naruto into a speedy tank with weird moves and Luffy's fighting style is basically that he's a speedy tank with really weird moves).

Sasuke may actually do something genuinely evil if only to make the final battle for his redemption more dramatic (he'll be redeemed regardless, the only question is if he lives his life out doing good deeds in penance or if he dies to redeem himself, probably the former as no one dies in Naruto any more except Madara and maybe Danzou).

The only major downside is the new art may turn off some fans who now dismiss Naruto as "too kiddy" (never mind that its already become too childish), and of course there will be Uchihatards who aren't happy with Sasuke no longer being the primary focus.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 17, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Hey Superstars what do you think One Piece would be like if Kubo wrote it?



Lots of forced coolness, and badass poses. Oh, and white beams.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> We'd have people throwing down most of the time and the side-characters would actually get into the storyline. We'd have some type of excitement through fights or *dialogue*.



There is almost no dialogue in bleach.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 17, 2009)

And nervebreaking dialogue: "DONT DIE QQQQ" "Sorry, i cant let myself get hurt anymore"


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Which side characters?  Would Johnny and Yosaku finally come back?

What kind of excitement?  Would the villains use the same type of attack over and over, sorta like CP9 but cooler?

What kind of dialogue?  Would we get more "Luffy-kun!"s?


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> And nervebreaking dialogue: "DONT DIE QQQQ" "Sorry, i cant let myself get hurt anymore"



That got super repetitive a very very long time ago.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 17, 2009)

errr guys...based on his posts Superstar likes DBZ type fights only dragged out much longer, don't attack the person's standards...


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Why are people still arguing with Superstar? He is obviously correct. Just admit defeat and leave.

p-lou, Razz, Sanji, stop trolling.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 17, 2009)

When will they leave prison Mexico? How are they going to defeat Magellan?


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Quantity=/=Quality...
> 
> Oda has all the content in the world but he's boring and slow with his dragged out adventures.



Please tell me that was a joke.

You, who are apparently pro-Kubo, accuse Oda of dragged-out adventures?  Yeah, I'll freely admit Oda's bigger arcs are long as hell, but they are more than entertaining enough during the duration to make up for it.  

Bleach is long because the pacing is akin to that of a snail forced to cross an asphalt road during the summer, said road having een dusted lightly with salt.

Somehwere along the line (personally I feel it started shortly after the Hueco Mundo arc began) Kubo began to drag things out almost to the point of torture.

If he had kept the pacing he had in the Soul Society arc I'd be behind you on most of your points, but these days Kubo has lost some serious steam.  I don't know if he's overextended himself and is just drawing things out to buy some time or what, but Bleach has become painfully slow.

As for side characters, do we even know where Yamamoto's VC has disappeared to?  We still have no idea what Iba's zanpaku-to even does, and the fights between the VCs and Fraccion were mostly lame (save Matusmoto and Hinamori vs Harribel's Fraccion and the anime redeemed Hisagi's fight with Mr. Exacta).  I could have done without seeing Yumichika's fight vs Coolhorn, and who here was surprised when Ikkaku lost to Po simply because he refused to use Bankai?  Can we even call that beeing given the spotlight?

You seriously compare us not knowing anything about Akainu yet (does anyone even seriously give a crap about him) to that?  Hell, its even been stated that One Piece is only halfway done (plenty fo time for other side characters to get some spotlight thugh I seriously think you are confusing side characters with named fodder villains) whereas Bleach should be nearing completion unless Kubo plans on introducing a whole new group of enemies or the Vaizards side with Aizen for some reason.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> When will they leave prison Mexico? How are they going to defeat Magellan?



Read the latest OP chapter when it comes out.  They are just about out of there as is (they are already outside the prison and just need to secure a boat while dodging Magellan).

As for beating Magellan, they'll either knock his ass into the sea with a wax-covered fist or escape and leave him shaking his fist in impotence while stuck on Impel Down as all the other boats are gone.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 17, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Please tell me that was a joke.
> 
> You, who are apparently pro-Kubo, accuse Oda of dragged-out adventures?  Yeah, I'll freely admit Oda's bigger arcs are long as hell, but they are more than entertaining enough during the duration to make up for it.
> 
> ...



Kubo stated Bleach is no where near the end. And we've seen all of Kubo's characters get significant amount of face time. None from Oda, and Kubo's pacing has been slow [that's because he actually writes all his characters into the storyline and side-characters, Pendulum arc] this arc but Oda has ALWAYS been dragging crappy adventures out.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 17, 2009)

superstar if you actually believe what you say i feel sorry for you. Your are so deep in the shit we can't get you out dude.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Why are people still arguing with Superstar? He is obviously correct. Just admit defeat and leave.
> 
> p-lou, Razz, Sanji, stop trolling.



**


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't remember Oda drawning multiple pages of bland panels with zero background art or character dialogue while wasting several liters worth of ink in some weird psuedo-intellectual form of noir styled drama


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 17, 2009)

He didnt copypaste an entire arc either

Lets not forget elements that has been blatantly ripped off from YYH aswell in the case of Bleach


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2009)

Is this where Blue posts that he draws better and more detailed than Oda does


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Kubo stated Bleach is no where near the end. And we've seen all of Kubo's characters get significant amount of face time. *None from Oda, and Kubo's pacing has been slow [that's because he actually writes all his characters into the storyline and side-characters, Pendulum arc]* this arc but Oda has ALWAYS been dragging crappy adventures out.


Exactly.

Man, I like you. With each argument you throw at those One Piece guys, I feel like I was right about my previous post: Kubo _is_ a genious.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

what is a genious?


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2009)

Doctor you are so silly with your sarcasm


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

he has a phd you know


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2009)

a phd in funny


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2009)

Genius. Whatever, it's a gay word anyway.

And that ain't no sarcasm. I'm serious here.

I could explain it and everyone, from both "sides", would agree with me. But I won't do it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2009)

Are you sassing us boy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 17, 2009)

Beggin for a neggin


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I could explain it and everyone, from both "sides", would agree with me. But I won't do it.



Because you have a phd in being a turd


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Because you have a phd in being a turd


I'm feeling offended


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

you should change your name to The Docturd


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2009)

Where's my new friend? He has to defend me.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

p-lou said:


> you should change your name to The Docturd


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2009)

I liked that.
Where's that from? FFVI?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2009)

FFV            .


----------



## Tash (Jun 17, 2009)

Superstars said:


> And we've seen all of Kubo's characters get significant amount of face time.



Nope.

Matter of fact Kubo's offed plenty of important characters without doing anything with their character.

Like half the espada.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 17, 2009)

Kubo is a shit writer.

He writes like Michael Bay. He has flashy, stylish, interesting characters and good fight scenes.

Everything else is blah.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Kubo is a shit writer.
> 
> He writes like Michael Bay. He has flashy, stylish, interesting characters and good fight scenes.
> 
> Everything else is blah.



Thank you!

Kubo's story is drawn out because he's busy fleshing out side characters?

You honestly want to tell me Ikkaku losing to Po because he doesn't want anyone to see his Bankai is fleshing out his character?  

That Yumichika refusing to use his real Shikai until Coolhorn just happened to use an ability that hid him perfectly because he doesn't want anyone to know he's a kido-type (which we already knew from his fight with Hisagi back in SS arc) is development?  

Where was Iba's development again?  We know he's proud of his captain and that's all he showed us during the fight with Po.

Soi Fong losing to a Fraccion she easily outclassed because she wanted "to see what an Arrancar's Ressurecion was like" is not development for her character (unless Kubo is trying to tell us she's frickin' retard).

Omaeda being s tupid coward is not development (we already knew that) though props to him for not dying despite running away from someone whose attack was too fast for Soi Fong...

Kyoraku and Ukitake have not been developed at all and won't be (beyond seeing what their Shikai and possibly Bankai are like), unless you consider seeing someone's full power development (though I'll admit Ukitake's pedo-sadism against Lilinette was amusing).

The only one who was really developed in that series of battles was Hisagi.    We saw his Shikai (since that is apparently what some here consider development) and we learned a little about his psychology.  So props to Kubo for getting at least one of them right.  

Well, even though she got taken out almost immediately afterwards, I'll give him credit for Hinamori apparently getting over Aizen too, so that's two side characters who actually got developed in the whole of this Winter War arc so far.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2009)

lol oh boy

a cop out how original


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> lol oh boy
> 
> a cop out how original



Just take this as an opportunity to end the abortion that this thread has become. Stop posting in reply.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

Superstars said:


> This message has been deleted by Superstars. Reason: Not worth it...Superstars WON anyway!.



dude you lose doing that...now come back and defend Bleach with all your might!!


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 18, 2009)

i kno he had me convinced 4 a wile but he jus gave u[p

minus all respek point


----------



## Tash (Jun 18, 2009)

Is Superstars, Phenom's new dupe account.


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2009)

More than likely.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 19, 2009)

...
This thread is so damn stupid. The fact people can't see Kubo's genius is absurd. 

Kubo's level of writing is not something that can be easily immitated. Show me Kishimoto or Oda literally ignoring their own clear character statements and actions, sometimes made multiple times and reinforced, for the sake of lulz and random suprisies people write off as plot twist. You fucking can't. Kubo is on a whole other level.

Kubo and characters. Well, you show me Oda or Kishimoto developing awe inspiring characters like fucking Allon. Ohhhh! Ohhhh!!! That's right, you bloody well can't. That's reserved for Gokubo, not a spelling error, mother fucking Tite. 

You wanna compare powers and shit next? Okay, but it seems like a waste of time. Hitsugya controls all of heaven, Yama's fire burns all of creation, and Ichigo's well defined powers completly blow those other joke manga's out of the water. When it comes to power and bleach, that's what I call fucking creative. 

Lol. Backgrounds and dialogue. That's were bleach excels and completly shits on the other two. YOU SHOW ME Oda or Kishimto with the ability to think with such symbolic complexity to render an entirely white background, or give speeches about the very fabricate of freakingexistence.* Show me*. Oh wait, you can't. That's reserved for kubo's level and the other two are left in the dust by his literary excellents. 

Bleach is to shounen what shakespeare is to english literature. That's what Kubo has done for shounen jump. Those denying this are retarded punks who need to stop trolling and pick up a clue. DUMBASSESS :lolkubo


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2009)

cool post bro


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 19, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ...
> This thread is so damn stupid. The fact people can't see Kubo's genius is absurd.
> 
> Kubo's level of writing is not something that can be easily immitated. Show me Kishimoto or Oda literally ignoring their own clear character statements and actions, sometimes made multiple times and reinforced, for the sake of lulz and random suprisies people write off as plot twist. You fucking can't. Kubo is on a whole other level.
> ...



doesnt that make everything worse??


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jun 19, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ...
> This thread is so damn stupid. The fact people can't see Kubo's genius is absurd.
> 
> Kubo's level of writing is not something that can be easily immitated. Show me Kishimoto or Oda literally ignoring their own clear character statements and actions, sometimes made multiple times and reinforced, for the sake of lulz and random suprisies people write off as plot twist. You fucking can't. Kubo is on a whole other level.
> ...



U mad kid?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

You sir are my hero


----------



## Gain (Jun 19, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ...
> This thread is so damn stupid. The fact people can't see Kubo's genius is absurd.
> 
> Kubo's level of writing is not something that can be easily immitated. Show me Kishimoto or Oda literally ignoring their own clear character statements and actions, sometimes made multiple times and reinforced, for the sake of lulz and random suprisies people write off as plot twist. You fucking can't. Kubo is on a whole other level.
> ...



Grab a cold one with me sometime


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2009)

you're too young for stuff like that gain


----------



## Gain (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't tell my mom


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 19, 2009)

Gain said:


> Don't tell my mom



dont announce it on an internationaly used forum


----------



## Fuhrer Worm (Jun 22, 2009)

NAOKI URASAWA'S BLEACH

Ichigo Kurosaki was just your average salaryworker but this all changes on a rainy night when he goes home to find that his mother has been murdered and the only 'clue' of any sort left is a bottle of Clorox nearby with the world "VISORED" written in his mother's blood. Days later he learns from the bar hostess and his friend, Orihime Inoue that her brother was also murdered but the word written in his blood on the bottle of bleach near his body reads "BOUNT" this time.

Things only get more eerie and mysterious when someone from a cult known as "Soul Reapers" who identifies herself as Rukia Kuchiki insists she may have some information on the murder of Ichigo's mom.

Orihime meanwhile is pulled in the middle of a different cult called the Quincies by the handsome yet creepy Uryu Ishida. Now both Ichigo and Orihime must continue to hunt for the people who killed their loved ones while also finding themselves in the middle of an underground war between two (and possibly even more) death cults.


Also:

Ichigo ends up getting one cute shota sidekick (Chad in the Mexico arc)
Orihime's shota sidekick is a Half-Japanese Half-German boy (Hitsugaya)
Nearly everyone has really huge noses



Nobuyuki Fukumoto's SHIKAMARU

They say their are many tales to be told of ninjas and physical warriors of Ancient Japan but perhaps none are so interesting as the story of the great mind warrior and Shogi player, Shikamaru Nara. This is the wonderful story of his journey from novice to master...

Also:

Gamblan
Pointy noses
Shikamaru and Chouji wrestle naked in one of the episodes


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

Fuhrer Worm said:


> NAOKI URASAWA'S BLEACH
> 
> Ichigo Kurosaki was just your average salaryworker but this all changes on a rainy night when he goes home to find that his mother has been murdered and the only 'clue' of any sort left is a bottle of Clorox nearby with the world "VISORED" written in his mother's blood. Days later he learns from the bar hostess and his friend, Orihime Inoue that her brother was also murdered but the word written in his blood on the bottle of bleach near his body reads "BOUNT" this time.
> 
> ...



That would be awesome.


----------



## Zetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Soul Society in itself was Battle, which makes it EPIC!



You have no taste.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 19, 2009)

Gayn said:


> Grab a cold one with me sometime



Can I join? Always wanted to see one of those 1.5 Ton Lizards XD



*Spoiler*: __ 



Warhammer reference 
this is a cold one





Anyway good post Cthulhu-versailles

I agree with it, but even it being poetic/artistic/stylish

Kubo's blank page with "The Heart" was way to empty


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, this thread is old.


----------



## Fran (Oct 19, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ...
> This thread is so damn stupid. The fact people can't see Kubo's genius is absurd.
> 
> Kubo's level of writing is not something that can be easily immitated. Show me Kishimoto or Oda literally ignoring their own clear character statements and actions, sometimes made multiple times and reinforced, for the sake of lulz and random suprisies people write off as plot twist. You fucking can't. Kubo is on a whole other level.
> ...





Fuhrer Worm said:


> NAOKI URASAWA'S BLEACH
> 
> Ichigo Kurosaki was just your average salaryworker but this all changes on a rainy night when he goes home to find that his mother has been murdered and the only 'clue' of any sort left is a bottle of Clorox nearby with the world "VISORED" written in his mother's blood. Days later he learns from the bar hostess and his friend, Orihime Inoue that her brother was also murdered but the word written in his blood on the bottle of bleach near his body reads "BOUNT" this time.
> 
> ...




2 AWESOME posts right here


----------

